# Oprah's Last Show



## metamorfhosis (May 26, 2011)

Oprah seemed to have been really believing in Eckert Tolle's _The New Earth _a couple of years ago. Tolle said that there was no GOD but rather consciousness. Many prayers went out to Oprah and I can imagine that there were pastors who tried to help her. 

Lately, Oprah has been quoting the Bible and mentioning GOD and JESUS. I was so happy to hear that her last sentence on her final show was, 


"To GOD be the Glory!"​Amen!​​


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (May 26, 2011)

I WAS HAPPY SHE SAID THAT! We need to keep praying for her, I believe she believes but has alot of extra-ness around her.


----------



## Kurlee (May 26, 2011)

ugly cry


----------



## makeupgirl (May 26, 2011)

Anyone can say scriptures, praise God, and say "to God be the glory".  The scary part is so can Satan and his kids.  

Lets pray that she comes to a saving knowledge of knowing Christ before it's too late.


----------



## Shimmie (May 26, 2011)

makeupgirl said:


> Anyone can say scriptures, praise God, and say "to God be the glory".  The scary part is so can Satan and his kids.
> 
> Lets pray that she comes to a saving knowledge of knowing Christ before it's too late.



makeupgirl

Thank you.   

Oprah has been 'misleading' with her faith all along.  I not saying this judgmentally nor with contention neither am I condemning her.  It's just that, out of one side of her beliefs, she says 'Glory to God', yet she promotes, encourages, PROTECTS, professes, the very opposite of what God's truth is.  

This is horribly misleading to those who 'speak' Jesus, say they are Christians, and yet they have not nor do they intend to make the changes in their lives and beliefs which God has called us to, as His followers. 

Oprah strenuously supports gay marriage, the gay lifestyle, the laws of attraction, she's still shacking up with her boyfriend.   She aggressively challenges anyone who opposes her false beliefs, and will not 'hear' nor accept God's Word which speaks the truth on it.   She has strongly used her show and other venues as her platform to support her beliefs contrary to God's Word.  

I give her credit for giving God glory for indeed were it not for His grace where would she be as with any of us, where would any of us be were it not for the grace of God.  God's grace was and is upon her, in spite of the fact that satan has used her more to his glory than God's. 

Too many people fall for 'Spotlight' Hosannahs and Halleluiahs.  Number the preachers who shout God, Bless God, Glory to God all day long and yet under their platforms sin abounds.  

Oprah is a tool of misleading what God's Word is.  Her gospel is Burger King, redefine God's order and have it your way.  

I'm watching people in the spotlight more than ever before.  I'm watching and praying, for God says to believe not every spirit, to test the spirits and see if they be of God.    I'm seeing too many spotlighters so called praising God with one face and suddenly with another face, change the Truth of God into 'their' truth; becoming accepting and justifying lifestyles which God has clearly said we are not to be a part of.   

Right here in this forum, I've never in my life seen so many behaviours which are suddenly now okay........  

Well since when and exactly when did God ever say He changed His Word?  

I've had my fill of this mess and I refuse to sit back and float with it or go with the flow.   No matter where I am, when I see it, I'm calling it out with God's Word to back it up and I dare anyone to challenge me, or better yet,  what saith the Lord.


----------



## Guitarhero (May 26, 2011)

People have free choice on what they follow.  I don't expect everyone around me to become a catholic so I respect their beliefs.  Whatever the case, I'm sure G-d has got it covered.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 26, 2011)

makeupgirl said:


> Anyone can say scriptures, praise God, and say "to God be the glory".  The scary part is so can Satan and his kids.
> 
> Lets pray that she comes to a saving knowledge of knowing Christ before it's too late.


I have to agree with you.  There was something in her words that did not sit right with my spirit, no my dh's spirit.  We prayed for her once the show went off.


----------



## Shimmie (May 26, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> People have free choice on what they follow.  I don't expect everyone around me to become a catholic so I respect their beliefs.  Whatever the case, I'm sure G-d has got it covered.



Please don't defend 'wrong' with that old 'free choice' garbage. It's not only old, but it's taking too many people to hell where there is no return.  When it comes to God's Word, we as Christians are to be circumspect.  We are to honour God's word uncompromisingly.  

Yeah, Oprah may have free choice, but she is by choice leading people to hell.  There is no middle ground here.   You either serve God or you don't.  

There's too much foolishness and compromise going on and most of all deception.  I WILL NOT DEFEND COMPROMISE !   I will NOT befriend the lies of free will for it is the will of man which is deceiving him/her into hell everyday.   Read what happen to those who fell into the earth when it opened up and swallowed those with 'free choice'. 

God Word says clearly 'CHOOSE' you this day, whom you will serve.... 

Free choice means one thing today, 'rebellion' against God's order.  

Keep on floating on it and those who do will see that's it's not worth it.


----------



## Renewed1 (May 26, 2011)

I felt the same way. 




Nice & Wavy said:


> I have to agree with you.  *There was something in her words that did not sit right with my spirit*, no my dh's spirit.  We prayed for her once the show went off.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (May 26, 2011)

makeupgirl said:


> Anyone can say scriptures, praise God, and say "to God be the glory". The scary part is so can Satan and his kids.
> 
> Lets pray that she comes to a saving knowledge of knowing Christ before it's too late.


 
Agree we have to test the spirit. I'm not picking on Oprah but we must remember to go by God's word and His Spirit.

Beloved, believe not every spirit, but try the spirits whether they are of God: because many false prophets are gone out into the world. 1 john 1:4

"And no wonder, for Satan himself masquerades as an angel of light. It is not surprising, then, if his servants masquerade as servants of righteousness." 2 Cor 11:14-15 

Be careful though and know that the devil and his agents acknowledge the historical incarnation but do not confess Jesus as Lord.

Test the lives of those pretending to be sent by God:

Are there inconsistencies in their lives? 
Are their lives in agreement with God's Word? 
Are they receiving glory for what they do, or is God receiving glory? 
Are they relying on God only for direction or are they basing their teachings on writings from men? 
Are they or their followers putting their word above the Bible? 
Have any of their prophecies never come true? (Remember the devil is a liar and will mix truth with lies. If any of their prophecies has never been fulfilled, unless it is predicted for the future, even though they gave some prophecies that were fulfilled, they are not from God!) 

These inconsistencies can reveal to you if they are from God or not.

Remember only God's Holy Spirit will lead you the truth. The devil will only lead you to a mixture of truths and lies.

The Spirit of God always speaks in accordance to God's Word, the Bible. He acknowledges its authority. Anyone putting anything above the Bible or anyone degrading the Bible, is not from God!


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (May 26, 2011)

I refuse to watch Oprah I dont make it my business to watch demons perform and speak through people, that may be harsh but it is what I believe and must say that I have been disgusted at the worshipping people do of her. Oprah practices witch craft, new age, meditation and whatever else she desires to do and she leds thousands if not millions of lost, itching earred people astray with HER truth. She has said many times that Jesus is not the only way, denying Christ with her crazy looking self. Oprah is very skillful in her agenda and anyone she aligns herself up with I am wary of. She was one of the biggest advocates for Obama, trust and believe that those people have kindred spirits. She has gained the whole world, she loves herself and her money more then anything else in this world Anywho, thats my 2 cents


----------



## Laela (May 26, 2011)

It is known that Oprah grew up in church... it was where she first used her God-given talent of speech and first spoke in public. Perhaps she's grateful to God for her talent.

I didn't watch the show... I stopped watching Oprah when I saw her say there is more than one way to God. That means she believes God exists but she clearly refutes two of the most important Scriptures in the Bible: John 3:16 and John 14:6, when Jesus said NO MAN comes to the Father but through him.  

Her influence can easily lead many astray away from the Truth, because she's espousing all kinds of "truths" to people who are seeking help/answers.  Let's just praying keep that those public figures who influence our children, that they will come into the knowledge of Christ while there is still time. There is always Hope for anyone in this world....


----------



## makeupgirl (May 27, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> @makeupgirl
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Ms. Shimmie.  It's odd that we're coming to a season where good is evil and evil is good. It's weird, scary, and it makes me wonder what else is next.  Which lets me believe that the time to go home to be with the Lord is coming sooner.  



Health&hair28 said:


> Agree we have to test the spirit. I'm not picking on Oprah but we must remember to go by God's word and His Spirit.
> 
> Beloved, believe not every spirit, but try the spirits whether they are of God: because many false prophets are gone out into the world. 1 john 1:4
> 
> ...


 
Right on sister.  Another test that is given in 1 John 4:1 is to ask if they believe that Jesus came in the flesh. A lot of people/false prophets/false christians don't believe that Jesus became flesh.  



NaturalDetroit said:


> I refuse to watch Oprah I dont make it my business to watch demons perform and speak through people, that may be harsh but it is what I believe and must say that I have been disgusted at the worshipping people do of her. Oprah practices witch craft, new age, meditation and whatever else she desires to do and she leds thousands if not millions of lost, itching earred people astray with HER truth. She has said many times that Jesus is not the only way, denying Christ with her crazy looking self. Oprah is very skillful in her agenda and anyone she aligns herself up with I am wary of. She was one of the biggest advocates for Obama, trust and believe that those people have kindred spirits. She has gained the whole world, she loves herself and her money more then anything else in this world Anywho, thats my 2 cents


 


Laela said:


> It is known that Oprah grew up in church... it was where she first used her God-given talent of speech and first spoke in public. Perhaps she's grateful to God for her talent.
> 
> I didn't watch the show... I stopped watching Oprah when I saw her say there is more than one way to God. That means she believes God exists but she clearly refutes two of the most important Scriptures in the Bible: John 3:16 and John 14:6, when Jesus said NO MAN comes to the Father but through him.
> 
> Her influence can easily lead many astray away from the Truth, because she's espousing all kinds of "truths" to people who are seeking help/answers. Let's just praying keep that those public figures who influence our children, that they will come into the knowledge of Christ while there is still time. There is always Hope for anyone in this world....


 
What you guys said is exactly why I stopped watching Oprah.  I've never really understood the hype growing up but the day she responded that there was more than one way to heaven and her response to the lady in the audience "What about him" when the lady ask, "What about Jesus" that turned me completely off.  

I guess we didn't drink the kool-aid.  Let's count that a joy but still keep her in prayer.


----------



## Guitarhero (May 27, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Please don't defend 'wrong' with that old 'free choice' garbage. It's not only old, but it's taking too many people to hell where there is no return.  When it comes to God's Word, we as Christians are to be circumspect.  We are to honour God's word uncompromisingly.
> *
> Yeah, Oprah may have free choice, but she is by choice leading people to hell.  There is no middle ground here.   You either serve God or you don't.*
> 
> ...




Which church or christian programming was Oprah presiding over to have mislead the christian faithful?   Did she ever write a christian book on ethics?  As far as I know, she was raised a methodist...as in, attending a methodist church.  That's my point.  She's not the shepherd of any flock.  That would be another type of abuse that I would not stand for.  However, she's an individual person and whichever are her beliefs, they're her beliefs.  She's not the first nor last new age believer.  To the bolded, would we take this same attitude towards our, say, boss, banker, whomever?  What gives us the right to judge her and not another?  I'm not necessarily trying to be up in Oprah's business and I truly do not see how her private or public life is of any concern to me or mine.  I don't follow her advice unless it's common sense that I've already come to.  What's the extra deal about her?  Hell takes no one, people willfully enter it.  The bible asks us to choose individually, not to choose for another.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (May 27, 2011)

makeupgirl said:


> Right on sister. Another test that is given in 1 John 4:1 is to ask if they believe that Jesus came in the flesh. A lot of people/false prophets/false christians don't believe that Jesus became flesh.


 
Yes, 1 John 4:1 is a good test as well.

Glad you brought that out. This made me think of how in the book of Acts (Acts 16) a woman in divination walking behind Paul and his associates saying " These are men of the most high God." Paul was grieved in his Spirit and called the evil spirit out of her. That woman was heavily in witchcraft and made a lot of money for her owners. That demon in her was trying to pretend that she was in agreement with Christ but it was a scheme from hell. What agreement has Christ with Belial?

We have to know the Spirit of God, the Spirit of Truth from the Spirit of Error. 

And as he sat upon the mount of Olives, the disciples came unto him privately, saying, Tell us, when shall these things be? and what shall be the sign of thy coming, and of the end of the world? 
And Jesus answered and said unto them, Take heed that no man deceive you. Matthew 24:3.4

The falling away in 2 Thess is happening NOW!! 
1 Now the Spirit speaketh expressly, that in the latter times some shall depart from the faith, giving heed to seducing spirits, and doctrines of devils; 2 Speaking lies in hypocrisy; having their conscience seared with a hot iron; 3Forbidding to marry, and commanding to abstain from meats, which God hath created to be received with thanksgiving of them which believe and know the truth. 1 Tim 4:1-3


----------



## Shimmie (May 27, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> Which church or christian programming was Oprah presiding over to have mislead the christian faithful?   Did she ever write a christian book on ethics?
> 
> As far as I know, she was raised a methodist...as in, attending a methodist church.  That's my point.  She's not the shepherd of any flock.  That would be another type of abuse that I would not stand for.  However, she's an individual person and whichever are her beliefs, they're her beliefs.  She's not the first nor last new age believer.
> 
> ...



Oprah doesn't have to have a Church in the sense of which you are referring to.  She does indeed, however,  have one of the biggest followings than any shiow host known to this country and perhaps worldwide.   She now OWN's her own TV station.   All of which is her platform for her millions of followers who see her as their gospel.    

Let's be real, just because you don't follow her, doesn't exclude the millions of others that do.   Oprah is no different than any other 'leader' who have people who cling to their every word and philosophy.   

Guitar, I'm not contending with you, nor am I trying to disrespect you.  

This issue is not something to overlook or to pass off as mynute; people are being influenced by a spirit that is not of God.  I am not referring to different denominations, there is a major difference going on here.  Folks are being deceived into falsehoods of God's order.   Exposing it is even more critical 
than ever for the souls of those who have been and are being deceived.

Peace and Blessings...


----------



## Guitarhero (May 27, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Oprah doesn't have to have a Church in the sense of which you are referring to.  She does indeed, however,  have one of the biggest followings than any shiow host known to this country and perhaps worldwide.   She now OWN's her own TV station.   All of which is her platform for her millions of followers who see her as their gospel.
> 
> Let's be real, just because you don't follow her, doesn't exclude the millions of others that do.   Oprah is no different than any other 'leader' who have people who cling to their every word and philosophy.
> 
> ...





Like Sarah Palin et al?    I know you're not disrespecting...but I am trying to figure out why she deserves such attention from christians for her philosophy in life when there are others out there who are going to do true damage in terms of spiritual, physical and economic.  Shrugs.  Is it because people feel Oprah belongs to them as a Black American and that all AA's should be christians?  That might be one reason she's other.  Or is it because she might be influencing Black people to cease following the faith of their youth?  There are so many people out there with all sorts of voices.  Or is this not a Black thing, just a big voice thing...like Rush Limbaugh and Glenn Beck (although, he's conveniently and recently turned slightly toward Obama...).


----------



## anartist4u2001 (May 28, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> @makeupgirl
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> ...


 

i totally agree. i use to be afraid to speak out on what i believe, but now i am slowly changing that. i'm stepping out of that fear.


----------



## makeupgirl (May 28, 2011)

anartist4u2001 said:


> i totally agree. i use to be afraid to speak out on what i believe, but now i am slowly changing that. i'm stepping out of that fear.


 
me too!!!!  In a tactful manner, I'm learning to be more assertive and to not be afraid to speak out on what I believe.


----------



## Shimmie (May 28, 2011)

anartist4u2001 said:


> i totally agree. i use to be afraid to speak out on what i believe, but now i am slowly changing that. i'm stepping out of that fear.





makeupgirl said:


> me too!!!!  In a tactful manner, I'm learning to be more assertive and to not be afraid to speak out on what I believe.



The two of you are just sweethearts.  You have so much love in your hearts for people.  It shows, even in your posts so clearly.      You are being used of God in a loving and mighty way.   Please don't ever give up.  No matter what the enemy throws at you, do not give up.    For you have the shield of faith to block all of the firey darts of the enemy from harming you.   The weapons thrown at you have a boomerang effect.... they miss.... you.     And head back towards the enemy who threw it at you.    

May I share what I've learned in my life and walk as a Christian?    

The enemy wants nothing more than for Christians to be quiet and fearful of taking a stand for God's order.   

It still amazes me how the 'world' will boldly take a stand for their junk and garbage and proudly honour their god, satan.    YET 'they' call Christians wrong for standing upon God's Word.   

One issue which really opened my eyes was the recent uproar by gays against Chick Fila.   How is it that gays have the ordacity to even speak against Chick Fila for supporting a cause they believe in, 'pure marriage' between a man and a woman?    Are gays and gay business owners and corporate execs, etc.,  not also supporting THEIR causes?  Are they supporting Christian causes?    

NO! Neither do they have any intention to do so.  

So what makes them think they can enforce a well established Christian business to support their mess; they have more than enough supporters to support their confusion.  

WHAT is my point here?    

That is the wrong of this world is speaking out to support their cause, than how much more that 'we' as the TRUE followers of God have the right to speak up and not back down.     I speak not with contention, nor with intent to hurt someone or to turn their hearts away from God.  Simply with boldness, steadfast upon what thus saith the Lord, Jesus Christ.... not man.


----------



## BlackHairDiva (May 28, 2011)

NaturalDetroit said:


> I refuse to watch Oprah I dont make it my business to watch demons perform and speak through people, that may be harsh but it is what I believe and must say that I have been disgusted at the worshipping people do of her. Oprah practices witch craft, new age, meditation and whatever else she desires to do and she leds thousands if not millions of lost, itching earred people astray with HER truth. She has said many times that Jesus is not the only way, denying Christ with her crazy looking self. Oprah is very skillful in her agenda and anyone she aligns herself up with I am wary of. She was one of the biggest advocates for Obama, trust and believe that those people have kindred spirits. She has gained the whole world, she loves herself and her money more then anything else in this world Anywho, thats my 2 cents



I stopped watching her show as well. I stopped during the 90s when she openly said that jesus is not the only way. I didnt watch her show at all. I admit i watched when it was the show about women from around the world how they are living.  However, I'm not sadden by her show being gone.  I have no intention of obtaining her channel. I'm getting more and more selective of what i watch. I dont watch tv as much as I used to. Im watching more TLC, PBS , food network, cts still have some good shows on. Im also selective of what i listen music wise as well. I look and listen closer to the lyrics and what is shown in the video.


----------



## MzPrince (May 28, 2011)

I don't think Oprah ever stop believing, I just think that she was trying to be open-minded others different beliefs.


----------



## fifi134 (May 29, 2011)

MzPrince said:


> I don't think Oprah ever stop believing, I just think that she was trying to be open-minded others different beliefs.



A true believer would never deny Scripture when He said Himself He is the only Way.


----------



## appplecidder (May 29, 2011)

Omg I can't with this thread some of the responses is just pure hate.  I have found out a long time ago that the main ones who go super hard for there religion are the biggest sinners. I learned that first hand.  I also guess I'm going straight to hell because I'm a gay male there was no possible  way I could of been born this way.  Well I'm on my way to church to praise my God and how I view him. Duces

Sent from my MB200 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## fifi134 (May 29, 2011)

appplecidder said:


> Omg I can't with this thread some of the responses is just pure hate.  I have found out a long time ago that the main ones who go super hard for there religion are the biggest sinners. I learned that first hand.  I also guess I'm going straight to hell because I'm a gay male there was no possible  way I could of been born this way.  Well I'm on my way to church to praise my God and how I view him. Duces
> 
> Sent from my MB200 using Long Hair Care Forum App



I really despise the notion that all who go "super hard" for their faith are the biggest sinners. In fact, Scripture calls us to go hard for Christ. Everything we do must be for His glory, even if it means denouncing what the world calls good. Just because YOU may have met people who have hidden behind their 'faith' only to be the worst of all, does not mean everyone who goes hard for their faith should be labeled the same. There are some of us who actually do so because we are continuously trying to remain faithful to our Lord. 

Save for a few of the responses, no one is saying anything that is not already written in Scripture. Oprah is well-known for not believing what Christians believe. Why then should we be happy she said "To God be the Glory?" The Bible says even the devil believes in God. If she is now saved, then indeed, to God be the glory. But unless she is a new Christian, I do not see why not. We do not know whom she considers her God. Nevertheless, Oprah has made it pretty clear that she does not believe what the Gospel preaches. 

As for your sexual orientation, no one said you were going to hell. We as simple men and women do not know this, only God does. But, Scripture is very clear on its stance *against *homosexuality. You cannot pick and choose which verses to abide by.


----------



## DirtyJerzeyGirly (May 29, 2011)

appplecidder said:


> Omg I can't with this thread some of the responses is just pure hate.*  I have found out a long time ago that the main ones who go super hard for there religion are the biggest sinners. *I learned that first hand.  I also guess I'm going straight to hell because I'm a gay male there was no possible  way I could of been born this way.  Well I'm on my way to church to praise my God and how I view him. Duces
> 
> Sent from my MB200 using Long Hair Care Forum App



Yeah and then they try to throw their views on you too. I say this..you have your views...and I have mines. I don't throw my views on you and you don't throw yours on me.

As far as Oprah...idk what's up with her..


----------



## MzPrince (May 29, 2011)

fifi134 said:


> A true believer would never deny Scripture when He said Himself He is the only Way.


 

I'm not the one accusing her of not believing it appears to be a lot of people that call themselves Christian's that are, and as a Christian we are not supposed to judge others but we do. We are all human.  Get over it.


----------



## fifi134 (May 29, 2011)

MzPrince said:


> I'm not the one accusing her of not believing it appears to be a lot of people that call themselves Christian's that are, and as a Christian we are not supposed to judge others but we do. We are all human.  Get over it.



The Bible says not to judge others for doing something that we ourselves do. That's the judgment it is talking about. It does not say we should not judge at all. However, people are basing their views on Oprah based on her own words from her episode; it's not like anyone made them up. She herself said that she believes there is more than one way to God, but the Bible says Jesus is the only way. Are we to believe a Christian would believe what Scripture is against? Again, *we do not know if Oprah is saved right at this moment*. People are basing this from what she has previously said.

Matthew 7:1-2: Do not judge, or you too will be judged.* For in the same way you judge others, you will be judged, and with the measure you use, it will be measured to you.*

John 7:24: Stop judging by mere appearances, *but instead* *judge correctly.*


----------



## Shimmie (May 29, 2011)

appplecidder said:


> Omg I can't with this thread some of the responses is just pure hate.  I have found out a long time ago that the main ones who go super hard for there religion are the biggest sinners. I learned that first hand.
> 
> I also guess I'm going straight to hell because I'm a gay male there was no possible  way I could of been born this way.  Well I'm on my way to church to praise my God and how I view him. Duces
> 
> Sent from my MB200 using Long Hair Care Forum App



There is no DNA for being gay.   If you believe that God made you that way then you are calling Him confused and a liar, of which He is not.

Indeed God does love you, with every beat of His heart and every ounce of Blood which was shed for you upon the Cross.  He sent Jesus to die for you which is the greatest demonstration of love ever given.  

As for you going to hell, is it worth being gay to find out?


----------



## Shimmie (May 29, 2011)

MzPrince said:


> I don't think Oprah ever stop believing, I just think that she was trying to be open-minded others different beliefs.



Open minded to the point of compromising the Word of God to HER gospel and not God's Truth.


----------



## Shimmie (May 29, 2011)

MzPrince said:


> I'm not the one accusing her of not believing it appears to be a lot of people that call themselves Christian's that are, and as a Christian we are not supposed to judge others but we do. We are all human.  Get over it.



Oprah has 'judged' herself.   Her views are open and plain as day and in total opposition to the Word of God.   

The Bible was given to us for a reason; for the Truth, not the foolishness and ideals of man's own mind.    

As for being human, please.  That's a cop out for one to remain in sin and rebellion against the Will of God and His order.


----------



## BlackHairDiva (May 30, 2011)

fifi134 said:


> The Bible says not to judge others for doing something that we ourselves do. That's the judgment it is talking about. It does not say we should not judge at all. However, people are basing their views on Oprah based on her own words from her episode; it's not like anyone made them up. She herself said that she believes there is more than one way to God, but the Bible says Jesus is the only way. Are we to believe a Christian would believe what Scripture is against? Again, *we do not know if Oprah is saved right at this moment*. People are basing this from what she has previously said.
> 
> Matthew 7:1-2: Do not judge, or you too will be judged.* For in the same way you judge others, you will be judged, and with the measure you use, it will be measured to you.*
> 
> John 7:24: Stop judging by mere appearances, *but instead* *judge correctly.*




I don't know if I made myself clear but for myself, when that episode back in 90s when she claimed god is not the only way is when I  Felt uncomfortable watching the show. I'm not pointing fingers but I  simply don't feel comfortable. That is just me and my comfort zone.  Its just like Lady gaga, everyone likes her. I dont watch her videos at all. again not comfortable. Its a personal thing.


----------



## loulou7 (May 30, 2011)

fifi134 said:


> I really despise the notion that all who go "super hard" for their faith are the biggest sinners. In fact, Scripture calls us to go hard for Christ. Everything we do must be for His glory, even if it means denouncing what the world calls good. Just because YOU may have met people who have hidden behind their 'faith' only to be the worst of all, does not mean everyone who goes hard for their faith should be labeled the same. There are some of us who actually do so because we are continuously trying to remain faithful to our Lord.
> 
> Save for a few of the responses, no one is saying anything that is not already written in Scripture. Oprah is well-known for not believing what Christians believe. Why then should we be happy she said "To God be the Glory?" The Bible says even the devil believes in God. If she is now saved, then indeed, to God be the glory. But unless she is a new Christian, I do not see why not. We do not know whom she considers her God. Nevertheless, Oprah has made it pretty clear that she does not believe what the Gospel preaches.
> 
> As for your sexual orientation, no one said you were going to hell. We as simple men and women do not know this, only God does. But, Scripture is very clear on its stance *against *homosexuality. You cannot pick and choose which verses to abide by.


 
_*Preach on sister! You hit the nail right on the head. *_

_*It’s going to be G-d's way, so you might as well buckle down. The Bible is like a two-edge sword, it cuts across the grain of what we want to do. *_

_*So far as Oprah, we just need to continue to pray for her. She a good friend of one of the Pastors' in my church, so hopefully he will be a good spiritual influence on her and her lifestyle. *_

_*It saddens me when she told Barbara Walters, she didn't want to get married, but rather just live with Stedman. When you say you are a believer you cannot afford to half-step. *_

_*Also with Oprah being so influential, you know that her decision has affected other people's choices. I remember soon as she made the statement about not marrying, (I happened to be on the computer...) I was seeing in real time, how a young lady was saying that she was planning on getting married to her boyfriend, but now Oprah is making me think twice. *_

_*Anyway, we just need to pray.*_


----------



## Rainbow Dash (May 30, 2011)

*Cry aloud! Don't hold back! Raise your voice like a ram's horn. Tell my people about their rebellion and the descendants of Jacob about their sins. Isaiah 58:1*

In those days John the Baptist came preaching in the wilderness of Judea,  and saying, “*Repent, for the kingdom of heaven is at hand*. Matthew 3

The Lord is not slack concerning His promises, He does not want any of us to perish but all to come to repentance. 

*We are not to justify our sin but turn away from it!! *

*God did not leave us hopeless!! There is love, forgiveness, healing, deliverance, and safety in Christ Jesus!!  *


----------



## Shimmie (May 30, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> *Cry aloud! Don't hold back! Raise your voice like a ram's horn. Tell my people about their rebellion and the descendants of Jacob about their sins. Isaiah 58:1*
> 
> In those days John the Baptist came preaching in the wilderness of Judea,  and saying, “*Repent, for the kingdom of heaven is at hand*. Matthew 3
> 
> ...



AMEN !!!   

I don't know where I would be, had someone not 'told me'.     Even worse, had I not taken heed and chose to 'follow Jesus'.


----------



## Shimmie (May 30, 2011)

loulou7 said:


> _*Preach on sister! You hit the nail right on the head. *_
> 
> _*It’s going to be G-d's way, so you might as well buckle down. The Bible is like a two-edge sword, it cuts across the grain of what we want to do. *_
> 
> ...



Your post is so true.   There are millions of people who see Oprah as their 'life' mentor.   They look at her world success and are drawn to her theology.    

Oprah hasn't stopped with her 'mentoring'.   Her TV station OWN is a platform to continue her 'mentorship' even more.  But it doesn't line up with God's Word nor His order.  More and more people are being mislead or confirmed in their sin.


----------



## qchelle (May 30, 2011)

DEAR GOD shouldn't this be in the Christian forum?  kidding, guys.  Carry on.


----------



## Vintageglam (May 31, 2011)

qchelle said:


> DEAR GOD shouldn't this be in the Christian forum?  kidding, guys.  Carry on.



EXACTLY  !!!   


The only thing Christian about this thread is probably the pearl clutching and the way the contributors are dressed !!!


----------



## Shimmie (May 31, 2011)

qchelle said:


> DEAR GOD shouldn't this be in the Christian forum?  kidding, guys.  Carry on.





Vintageglam said:


> EXACTLY  !!!
> 
> 
> The only thing Christian about this thread is probably the pearl clutching and the way the contributors are dressed !!!



Please be careful.  This issue is not a joke.  I"ll ask God to prove it to you.  And He will.


----------



## Guitarhero (May 31, 2011)

fifi134 said:


> The Bible says not to judge others for doing something that we ourselves do. That's the judgment it is talking about. It does not say we should not judge at all. However, people are basing their views on Oprah based on her own words from her episode; it's not like anyone made them up. She herself said that she believes there is more than one way to God, but the Bible says Jesus is the only way. Are we to believe a Christian would believe what Scripture is against? Again, *we do not know if Oprah is saved right at this moment*. People are basing this from what she has previously said.
> 
> Matthew 7:1-2: Do not judge, or you too will be judged.* For in the same way you judge others, you will be judged, and with the measure you use, it will be measured to you.*
> 
> John 7:24: Stop judging by mere appearances, *but instead* *judge correctly.*



I agree with this and if we are not getting our spiritual food from just any voice out there, then we should not be that troubled by her beliefs.  They are all around us and we don't react so vehemently against those.  In other words, give the lady a break.  She is not responsible for our spiritual edification.  And if she is and can make and break us, then we are looking in the wrong place...believers and unbelievers.  Incidentally, the only difference between believers and unbelievers is....belief.  We're all the same and she's no different from other celebrities, christian or not.  Just because she is Black American does not make it required that she be a christian by every other Black American.


----------



## Shimmie (May 31, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> I agree with this and if we are not getting our spiritual food from just any voice out there, then we should not be that troubled by her beliefs.  They are all around us and we don't react so vehemently against those.
> 
> In other words, give the lady a break.
> 
> ...



We are NOT all the same dear one.   If you want to place yourself in that category, then by all means do so.   However, I am not and neither are others who have a solid understanding of what God's order is and what it is not. 

Do not defend what is obviously in opposition to God's rule.   satan did not raise Oprah up for nothing.  She's solidly giving his agenda a platform and is teaching, pushing and standing firm upon it.   Don't be fooled. 

As for giving 'the lady a break'.     God has crystalilzed His Word;  He has made it perfectly clear:

Now I beseech you, brethren, *mark them * which cause divisions and offences *contrary to the doctrine which ye have learned; and avoid them.*

Again...

Brothers and sisters, *I urge you to watch out for those *people who create divisions and *who make others fall away [from the Christian faith] by teaching doctrine that is not the same as you have learned. Stay away from them.*

Romans 16:17

God Word says to 'mark them' ... *identify them*... Call them out; those who are teaching false doctrines in opposition to the True Word of God. 

And that's exactly what I and many others are doing.  

You either get it or you don't.


----------



## LatterGlory (May 31, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> @makeupgirl
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> ...


 


1Ti 4:1-2
(1) Now the Spirit speaketh expressly, that in the latter times some shall depart from the faith, giving heed to seducing spirits, and doctrines of devils;
(2) *Speaking lies in hypocrisy; having their conscience seared with a hot iron*;


----------



## Vintageglam (May 31, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Please be careful.  This issue is not a joke.  I"ll ask God to prove it to you.  And He will.



Shimmie, are you threatening me?  bc I am sure you know that is not very Christian Like.   My God is not a vengeful God.  He see's what's in my heart and it's love for *all* his creation.  

I answer to him only.  Just making sure we are both ><

Thanks 

One of God's people.  Neither chosen and special or ordained in anyway to pass judgement on others.


----------



## fifi134 (May 31, 2011)

Vintageglam said:


> Shimmie, are you threatening me?  bc I am sure you know that is not very Christian Like.   *My God is not a vengeful God*.  He see's what's in my heart and it's love for *all* his creation.
> 
> I answer to him only.  Just making sure we are both ><
> 
> ...



Mine is. Romans 12:19: Do not take revenge, my friends, but leave room for God's wrath, for it  is written:* "It is mine to avenge; I will repay," says the Lord.*

No one is saying we should not love Oprah, we are called to love our neighbors. But the Bible does make it absolutely clear that we are to call out those who preach a gospel different than the one of Christ Jesus. The only way we can do so is by judging her actions, which is what people are doing.


----------



## Guitarhero (May 31, 2011)

LatterGlory said:


> Go Shimmie!
> 
> 1Ti 4:1-2
> (1) Now the Spirit speaketh expressly, that in the latter times some shall depart from the faith, giving heed to seducing spirits, and doctrines of devils;
> (2) *Speaking lies in hypocrisy; having their conscience seared with a hot iron*;




I believe that applies to a church preaching wrong doctrines.  Oprah is not preaching and she's not spouting off "doctrine," just opinion.  There's a big difference there.  What a sad case if people are taking her viewpoint on her personal spirituality as truth and are following it.  Preachers misleading versus opinionated laypersons...that's a big difference and so would be the repercussions.  But I'm wondering if Sally Jesse Rafael, Donohue, Povich et al are equally being roasted lol! If Oprah doesn't believe in the gospel.....so?    I don't get it.  There are millions of them in the world.  shrugs.  How is she any different from authors of books at a public library, another television show promoting fornication, drugs, violence etc., the columns of anti- or a-religious information at Borders or Barnes and Nobles or, G-d forbid, the people we encounter in daily life who are of no or other religions ?  You simply pick and choose what you will follow.  Seriously, I'm trying to feel why so many are so disturbed by this.


----------



## Shimmie (May 31, 2011)

Vintageglam said:


> Shimmie, are you threatening me?  bc I am sure you know that is not very Christian Like.   My God is not a vengeful God.  He see's what's in my heart and it's love for *all* his creation.
> 
> I answer to him only.  Just making sure we are both ><
> 
> ...



Vintageglam...

Loved one, you are absolutely right.  God indeed see's what's in your heart; Especially the very 'intent' of your heart when you came into this thread and wrote this comment 'camophlaged' in white colored text...



			
				Vintageglam said:
			
		

> EXACTLY !!!
> 
> 
> The only thing Christian about this thread is probably the pearl clutching and the way the contributors are dressed !!!



Loved one, you were not 'answering' to God when you said this.   But you were answering to yourself and also the spirit behind it which is surely not of God and therefore not 'Christian'. 

As for me threatening you?   How can you get a threat out of a prayer?  

I will say that by what you said, that you have placed 'judgement' upon yourself.   What you said about the women in this thread was unmerited and most definitely not from the Holy Spirit of God.    You literally called them un-Christian.   And yet, with every word, they've shared it has been not only with love and compassion, but with the heart of God.    

If you disagreed with the comments, then that was all you needed to say and then pray and keep it moving.    Each of the women whom you have spoken ill of have not only shared a loving heart in this thread, but they have also been in prayer, for 'evil' has not triumphed in their hearts or views about this topic.

As a Christian, you owe an apology to the women in this thread whom you've have unjustly addressed as Pearl Clutchers and Contributors.  A prayerful apology and nothing short of it.

If not, than you are not telling the truth when you say you love all people; for your words surely speak otherwise.   From the abundance of your heart, you spoke what you felt, which was not loving and indeed God saw 'your' heart. 

If you feel it was not wrong, then you place yourself in the position for God to deal with you and He will.    For He surely chastises those whom He loves and I know without a doubt that God does indeed love you.  

This is a very serious matter spoken of in this thread.  The souls of too many people are at stake and it is my prayer unto God that you will not only see this, but will also have a repentent heart that truly yields to the will of God for protecting and rescuing the lost souls that are upon this earth.  

I pray that God will not leave you nor forsake you and as promised in His Word, He will not; and it is because of His undying love for you that He is not going to let you go, until you 'see' it, for if not, your soul will be lost in the midst of the enemy's deception.

As a Christian, you cannot play both sides.  It's called 'lukewarm'.   A lesson we all have to learn.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (May 31, 2011)

I don't understand *why* people who claim to know Christ come up against *His Word* and side with sin and the world system. Always twisting God's Word to make sin okay. Ignorance is not bliss, and we will be held accountable for knowing and doing what God has commanded in His Word. 

Sometimes this is a bold, outright denial of the truth of God’s Word.​ 
Just like the Serpeant told Adam and Eve that they would not die if they disobeyed what God commanded them in the Garden, *when God gave them His instructions. He made His instructions clear.*​ 
This is done by setting certain Scriptures aside either denying their truth, and/or by denying their application to us. 

*I pray that our hearts will remain and/or be turned to the Lord and His word, His ways, and not our own way.*

There is a way which seemeth right unto a man, but the end thereof [are] the ways of death. Prov14:12


----------



## Shimmie (May 31, 2011)

LatterGlory said:


> Go Shimmie!
> 
> 1Ti 4:1-2
> (1) Now the Spirit speaketh expressly, that in the latter times some shall depart from the faith, giving heed to seducing spirits, and doctrines of devils;
> (2) *Speaking lies in hypocrisy; having their conscience seared with a hot iron*;



I need to bring my daughter on this forum.   The devil has to wear Depends undergarments around her.  When he sees my babygirl, it's like this:


----------



## Shimmie (May 31, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> I don't understand *why* people who claim to know Christ come up against *His Word* and side with sin and the world system. Always twisting God's Word to make sin okay. Ignorance is not bliss, and we will be held accountable for knowing and doing what God has commanded in His Word.
> 
> Sometimes this is a bold, outright denial of the truth of God’s Word.​
> Just like the Serpeant told Adam and Eve that they would not die if they disobeyed what God commanded them in the Garden, *when God gave them His instructions. He made His instructions clear.*​
> ...



Oh what a Word...  *"His ways are not our ways..."     *

   

I'm sorry [for the thunder of my applause] but you have spoken a word into my heart which says it all...

...which is what it's all about.   *HIS Way, not ours.   *

And the 'Garden' with Adam and Eve; satan tried the very same thing with Jesus when He came fresh from the wilderness after fasting 40 days / 40 nights.    Jesus gave us the perfect example on how to succeed where Adam and Eve failed when satan comes to deceive us.     

Which is by : *"It is Written!"*  Get thee behind me, satan!  It is Written!


----------



## anartist4u2001 (May 31, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> I need to bring my daughter on this forum. The devil has to wear Depends undergarments around her. When he sees my babygirl, it's like this:


----------



## anartist4u2001 (May 31, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Oh what a Word... *"His ways are not our ways..." *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

wow, that's so true! Jesus showed us how to succeed when tempted!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laela (May 31, 2011)

Oprah is not _just _some "black chick".... There's more to Oprah than this, and it's more so _what _she represents. 

Oprah has a TV channel called _Oxygen _and a magazine called "O". 

Scientifically,  oxygen is the element with atomic number 8 and represented by the symbol "O". 

The element's name derives from the Greek roots (oxys) ("acid", literally "sharp", referring to the sour taste of acids) and (-genēs) ("producer", literally "begetter").  At standard temperature it's a very pale blue, odorless, tasteless diatomic gas with the formula O2, and it's the most abundant chemical element - by mass - in our biosphere.[Wikipedia]

So what does this all mean?

Let's look at the significance of the number 8 in the Bible:

In the Bible, 8 has referenced new beginnings.

_Which sometime were disobedient, when once the longsuffering of God waited in the days of Noah, while the ark was a preparing, wherein few, that is, eight souls were saved by water._ *1 Peter 3:20*

Circumcision, the sign of belonging to the covenant people, was to be performed on the eighth day.

_And he that is eight days old shall be circumcised among you, every man child in your generations, he that is born in the house, or bought with money of any stranger, which is not of thy seed_. *Genesis 17:12*

The story of Ruth, Orpah (Oprah) and Naomi bears witness to choosing whom to serve. When Orpah's husband (Naomi's son) died, she had the choice of going back to her people and her gods or serving God and going with Ruth and Naomi to serve God. She chose to go back and I believe Ruth and Naomi respected her choice. It WAS her choice, but whatever befell her was the judgment of HER CHOICE. Ruth and Naomi moved on to serve the true living God. We are at this place today.

A brief look at her "OXYGEN" channel shows programming that glorify sin/lust:

The World according to Paris (Hilton) - she represents all the carnality and inherent "wealth" to be desired of this world

BAD GIRLS  - need I say more?

Snapped - about who-dunnits on female murderers

America's Next Top Model Obsessed - all about vanity

Dance Your A** off - a show that emphasizes losing weight, being transformed, to "fit in" to the "norm/standard"...

Love Games (Bad girls need love too) - huh?


Not many other people* on the planet* has the type of influence Oprah has on the _innocents_. Her influence reaches way beyond the United States, beyond North America... it's WORLDwide.


----------



## Shimmie (May 31, 2011)

Laela said:


> Oprah is not _just _some "black chick".... There's more to Oprah than this, and it's more so _what _she represents.
> 
> Oprah has a TV channel called _Oxygen _and a magazine called "O".
> 
> ...



 

My Lord.... 

What a Word fitly spoken.  .. Amein and Amein


----------



## Shimmie (May 31, 2011)

anartist4u2001 said:


>



I sent her the link to this thread.   

All I can say is Lawd have Mercy...


----------



## DrC (Jun 1, 2011)

*Lurks in*

nevermind 

*Lurks back out*


----------



## mrselle (Jun 1, 2011)

Laela said:


> Oprah is not _just _some "black chick".... There's more to Oprah than this, and it's more so _what _she represents.
> 
> Oprah has a TV channel called _Oxygen _and a magazine called "O".
> 
> ...



This is good.  It's going to take me a minute to fully understand everything you said, but it's good.


----------



## fifi134 (Jun 1, 2011)

DrC said:


> *Lurks in*
> 
> nevermind
> 
> *Lurks back out*



,,Just because you don't agree doesn't mean you need to resort to comments like this.


----------



## DrC (Jun 1, 2011)

fifi134 said:


> ,,Just because you don't agree doesn't mean you need to resort to comments like this.




Yeah uh huh......


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jun 1, 2011)

Nevermind...  I see...


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 1, 2011)

There are believers who have not made Jesus their Lord yet or nailed all of self on the cross. They are still of the world, have trust in this system, and may not see the danger in listening to those who refuse to have the Lord be their Lord and Savior. Every system of man is tainted, religious or not, so we must question and critique everything.

If people value truth, then my next statement will not offend. If the Body of Christ was actually operated by Him, Oprah would not even be an issue. Keep in mind one important fact:



> *1 Peter 4:17* For the time is come that judgment must begin at the house of God: and if it first begin at us, what shall the end be of them that obey not the gospel of God?



Never, for a moment, think that this could not happen here. In fact, one could say it is already happening.


----------



## Kurlee (Jun 1, 2011)

Laela said:


> Oprah is not _just _some "black chick".... There's more to Oprah than this, and it's more so _what _she represents.
> 
> Oprah has a TV channel called _Oxygen _and a magazine called "O".
> 
> ...


Oprah's tv channel is called OWN (Oprah Winfrey Network) and those shows don't come on her networkerplexed


----------



## Laela (Jun 1, 2011)

^^ Kurlee, I certainly was wrong with the outdated info..thanks for the correction, and I apologize. 

She may have redefined herself, I'm still not convinced of her OWN programmings. Subtle... HTH


----------



## Guitarhero (Jun 1, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Do not defend what is obviously in opposition to God's rule.   satan did not raise Oprah up for nothing.  She's solidly giving his agenda a platform and is teaching, pushing and standing firm upon it.   Don't be fooled.
> 
> As for giving 'the lady a break'.     God has crystalilzed His Word;  He has made it perfectly clear:
> 
> ...



Shimmie, what people are trying to say is that there are 2 diff. camps here.  One doesn't have to judge and condemn someone when they do not actually know what that person has inside of them.  You all are seeing the outward and spoken words of Oprah.  Only G-d can judge her heart.  Of course, we are to follow Him, actively so.  But in our doing so, we don't have to crush another on the way up, believer or unbeliever.  If any of us make it to heaven, it's going to be by the skin of our teeth.  Just you all wait to see the demons lined up when you reach that point between heaven and hell.  

Of course we are to live uprightly.  But I see that we are more concerned with deceptive beliefs* in the secular world* than we are about those in our very churches.  It creeps in...but our scope should be the CHURCH.  New Age...ain't new.  And the church has already been broken down into a million pieces.  The world is always going to be ill.  There are not going to be 100% believers in our vicinity, no matter where we are.  Living for Him should involve charity...and that's sorely missing in this thread imho.  It doesn't refer to catering to false beliefs, but we are certainly responsible for how we treat one another.  Oprah is only the representative topic here... but I fear that people carry this type of attitude with them daily and thrust it upon those around them.  I sincerely hope not.  Jesus never forced anyone...He never did and He didn't encourage others to do so either.  Christian history?  Shameful.  We try and be the H-ly Spirit to others...sometimes we tried to use people for material gain and charging them with unbelief.  We ought to own up to brutal christian history.

Concerning the comment on belief...that is the only difference between people.  This entire life is an uphill road and you either stand still or you struggle to get to the top.  Belief is between and one can choose through free will what to do with it.  I guess I'm shocked that Black people are being portrayed as so weak, that they either fear Oprah and/or are so misled by her that they don't know how to go to the Father and believe on HIM, despite the world around them.  Seducing spirits...a lot in churches and it has little to do with the New Age movement.  If this is true, then the black church has failed people from the beginning, long before Oprah and the New Age came onto the scene.  Is that what one is saying here?  Rather than blame the weak believers for their worship of someone other than the Father, in direct violation with the first commandment, we are looking for an "outside" source of the problem.  Oprah is not the problem, it's the believers themselves as they leave the path.  The thing about Eddie Long is that he's a pastor of a congregation (another whole set of responsibilities before G-d) and that he and other congregants did the same - look for outside sources of blame, when it was them, solely them.  And I am not discounting scripture at all because there is a case for it.

BTW, I don't watch her show and only got into it for 1-2 years ages ago.


----------



## Laela (Jun 1, 2011)

Nymphe,

I'm not offended, sis. I do see the bolded statements as negating each other. The whole purpose of being Christian is to oppose what is not Truth or of God. Without opposition to God/Love, there would be nothing to oppose, nothing to question... nothing to bring to Light. 

 I'm not moved by any opposition, just prayerful that what is not seen will be seen.




Nymphe said:


> There are believers who have not made Jesus their Lord yet or nailed all of self on the cross. They are still of the world, have trust in this system, and may not see the danger in listening to those who refuse to have the Lord be their Lord and Savior. *Every system of man is tainted, religious or not, so we must question and critique everything.*
> 
> *If people value truth*, then my next statement will not offend.* If the Body of Christ was actually operated by Him, Oprah would not even be an issue*. Keep in mind one important fact:
> 
> ...


----------



## mrselle (Jun 1, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> Oprah's tv channel is called OWN (Oprah Winfrey Network) and those shows don't come on her networkerplexed





Laela said:


> ^^ Kurlee, I certainly was wrong with the outdated info..thanks for the correction, and I apologize.
> 
> She may have redefined herself, I'm still not convinced of her OWN programmings. Subtle... HTH



Oprah co-founded the Oxygen channel.  She sold it to NBC back in 2007.


----------



## Guitarhero (Jun 1, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Brothers and sisters, *I urge you to watch out for those *people who create divisions and *who make others fall away [from the Christian faith] by teaching doctrine that is not the same as you have learned. Stay away from them.*
> 
> Romans 16:17
> 
> God Word says to 'mark them' ... *identify them*... Call them out; those who are teaching false doctrines in opposition to the True Word of God.




Of course, but don't you think this is referring to those WITHIN the Church?  Otherwise, it would have stated to stay away from the whole world, perhaps.  Again, the problem is with the believers themselves and I believe this admonition is for them inside of the fold to guard themselves and to edify weak brethern within that community of faith.  Otherwise, it becomes a type of witch hunt.  I'll reiterate, Oprah is not the leader of any group of believers, neither is she a believer in christian doctrines.  The fault is the believer's.  When that creeps into the body of the believing community, then mark it out.  Otherwise, people are to do what they've always done, live your faith.  It doesn't call us to be uncharitable to those outside the faith.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Jun 1, 2011)

Maybe some people did not know about the religion or New Age Teaching she started. 

Oprah's online class covering Eckhart Tolle's A New Earth is exposed. They conducted the first mass trance. Over 2 Million participated in this new age class.

For example, Lesson #29 asks you to go through your day affirming that *“God is in everything I see.”*2</SPAN> Lesson #61 tells each person to repeat the affirmation *“I am the light of the world.”*3</SPAN> Lesson #70 teaches the student to say and believe *“My salvation comes from me.”*4 

Those who finish the Course will have a wholly redefined spiritual mindset—a New Age worldview that includes the belief that there is no sin, no evil, no devil, and that God is “in” everyone and everything. 


*These are some of the teachings:*


“There is *no sin*. . . " 9
A “slain Christ has *no meaning*.”10 
“The journey to the cross should be the last ‘*useless* journey.”11
“Do not make the pathetic error of ‘clinging to the old rugged cross.’”12 
“The Name of Jesus Christ as such is but a symbol... It is a symbol that is safely used as a replacement for the many names of *all the gods to which you pray*.”13 
“*God is in everything* I see.”14 
“The recognition of *God is* the recognition of *yourself*.”15 
“The oneness of the Creator and the creation is your wholeness, your sanity and your limitless power.”16 
“The Atonement is the final lesson he [man] need learn, for it teaches him that, never having sinned, he has no need of salvation.”17
Most Christians recognize that these teachings are the *opposite of what the Bible teaches.*


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 1, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> Maybe some people did not know about the religion or New Age Teaching she started.
> 
> Oprah's online class covering Eckhart Tolle's A New Earth is exposed. They conducted the first mass trance. Over 2 Million participated in this new age class.
> 
> ...



You know what's so sad?   There are people who have died, literally left this earth realm, beliveing and cleaving to these lies. 

  


Remember the story in Luke 16 about the rich man who died and went to hell.   While living, he had it all, could care less about Heaven or Hell.  I guess without a doubt, that this man had his *'OWN'* doctrine. 

Yet, when he died, he found out what hell was all about.  He looked up into Paradise where Abraham was standing and asked him if he would send the poor beggar, Lazarus (who made it into Paradise) to come and but wet his fingers with water and wet his tongue.

Abraham had to tell him... 'No'.  For there was a great gulf fixed ( a wide divide) where neither could go unto the other.   

The rich man then asked that if Lazarus could go and warn his brothers of this torment and misery so that they could miss hell.    

Again...the answer was 'No'.   For they had _'Moses and the Prophets'_ (the Word of God) which was not only sufficient warning, but they had full access to, in order to avoid hell.   

Oprah's fruit still remains.   She has chosen to use her gifts to rebel against God and give glory to satan's works instead.    

I pray with all of my heart, that God blesses me with a TV network.   And by the grace and leading of the Holy Spirit, the true Gospel of Jesus Christ will be aired.  Real families will be aired and only those shows which edify and give honour to God will be allowed to take over.    

And I dare anyone to touch me.


----------



## Laela (Jun 1, 2011)

!!



Shimmie said:


> And I dare anyone to touch me.


----------



## Laela (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes, that's it in a nutshell. It's subtle, and dangerous...  this "New Age" she promotes... 





Health&hair28 said:


> Maybe some people did not know about the religion or New Age Teaching she started.
> 
> Oprah's online class covering Eckhart Tolle's A New Earth is exposed. They conducted the first mass trance. Over 2 Million participated in this new age class.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 1, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> Of course, but don't you think this is referring to those WITHIN the Church?  Otherwise, it would have stated to stay away from the whole world, perhaps.  Again, the problem is with the believers themselves and I believe this admonition is for them inside of the fold to guard themselves and to edify weak brethern within that community of faith.
> 
> Otherwise, it becomes a type of witch hunt.  I'll reiterate, Oprah is not the leader of any group of believers, neither is she a believer in christian doctrines.  The fault is the believer's.
> 
> When that creeps into the body of the believing community, then mark it out.  Otherwise, people are to do what they've always done, live your faith.  It doesn't call us to be uncharitable to those outside the faith.



  Baby love... I'm not on a witch hunt for Oprah.     I'm simply putting the truth out there where it's supposed to be. 

I have to agree with you to some extent that it is the responsibility of any adult (Believer or Non-believer) as to what doctrine, behaviour, etc., that they choose to partake of.    Even the Word of God speaks of this.    We are not robots, we have free will.  

However, God's Words instructs us to compell ... to forwarn, to alert, to make known , to be aware of satan's devices.     Leadership and persuasion doesn't have it's domain from a Church pulpit.    God addresses all manner of persuasion in His Word.   The Bible is very clear about this.  

I know you have your views about this and I thank you for your maturity in this thread.   You're asking questions from where you are in your personal views about this.   You've neither thrown insults nor behaved unmannerly in this thread.   

This thread has a 'captive audience' quite a number of views in the short time since it's origin.  It drew a couple of drop-ins with foolishness, but that's to be expected when one has nothing more to say.  

Whether we agree or disagree, I respect you.   I'm just putting this out there, because you know it's coming.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 1, 2011)

Laela said:


> !!





Girl, I'm serious.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 1, 2011)

Laela said:


> Nymphe,
> 
> I'm not offended, sis. I do see the bolded statements as negating each other. The whole purpose of being Christian is to oppose what is not Truth or of God. Without opposition to God/Love, there would be nothing to oppose, nothing to question... nothing to bring to Light.
> 
> I'm not moved by any opposition, just prayerful *that what is not seen will be seen*.



_For there is nothing hid which shall not be manifested, nor anything kept secret but that it should come abroad.  

Mark 4:22_

I love Mark 4:22.


I found my earrings ...


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 1, 2011)

Laela said:


> ^^ Kurlee, I certainly was wrong with the outdated info..thanks for the correction, and I apologize.
> 
> She may have redefined herself, I'm still not convinced of her OWN programmings. Subtle... HTH



Oh Gosh.   "OWN" is totally anti-truth.  Pro-gay network. 

And Gayle King, needs to hush.    Extremely opinionated regarding her support of homosexuality, gay marriage, etc.    Will not 'allow' the truth to be 'freely' spoken without a challenge to it.  

Her comments in the 'after show' of "Pray the gay away" with Lisa Ling ...      Gayle is 'set' on gay all the way.


----------



## makeupgirl (Jun 1, 2011)

Laela said:


> Oprah is not _just _some "black chick".... There's more to Oprah than this, and it's more so _what _she represents.
> 
> Oprah has a TV channel called _Oxygen _and a magazine called "O".
> 
> ...



You know I never put together the similarity in the shows that it is on Oxygen.  That Bad Girls Club is crazy and shouldn't even be on tv.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 1, 2011)

Nymphe said:


> There are believers who have not made Jesus their Lord yet or nailed all of self on the cross. They are still of the world, have trust in this system, and may not see the danger in listening to those who refuse to have the Lord be their Lord and Savior. Every system of man is tainted, religious or not, so we must question and critique everything.
> 
> If people value truth, then my next statement will not offend. If the Body of Christ was actually operated by Him, Oprah would not even be an issue. Keep in mind one important fact:
> 
> ...




No offense taken... not at all.    I can agree with your comment in connection to those who are in the 'Body' ,  say they are in the Body, yet their fruit says otherwise.  

However, there are millions upon millions of 'Sold Out' Believers in the Body of Christ who are indeed 'operated' by the Lord Jesus Christ.    Many have died for their faith and without fail, lived for Him to the very end.   

The problem is that there are those who are staddling the fence; they are lukewarm.   They have not surrendered themselves unto God; they are holding on to their lives for dear life not trusting God to uphold them as He has promised.   

So again, I take no offense to your comment.    I know far too many Believers in the Body who are indeed living and breathing in Him and have their total being in Jesus and no other.    They look to the world for nothing.  

  Nymphe.


----------



## makeupgirl (Jun 1, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> Oprah's tv channel is called OWN (Oprah Winfrey Network) and those shows don't come on her networkerplexed



Oxygen was founded by Oprah and a few others. But now it's owned by NBC.   (I wish they put back on Xena) 

OWN hasn't impressed me yet but I like that she kept Say Yes to the Dress and mystery diagnosis.  I seriously don't think she would ever allow shows like Bad Girls and Snapped to be on OWN.  

I miss Discovery Health for my medical fix.  Trauma in the ER was my show.


----------



## Guitarhero (Jun 1, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Baby love... I'm not on a witch hunt for Oprah.     I'm simply putting the truth out there where it's supposed to be.
> 
> I have to agree with you to some extent that it is the responsibility of any adult (Believer or Non-believer) as to what doctrine, behaviour, etc., that they choose to partake of.    Even the Word of God speaks of this.    We are not robots, we have free will.
> 
> ...




You know, I thought about this further today and I liken my stance to "dealing" with the Hindus.  I don't believe in 3 million plus g-ds but I'm not on their porch telling them they are wrong.  I will live my faith to the best of my ability and be charitable to them (for it speaks louder).  Sometimes it's great, sometimes it's not.  But what is constant is my understanding that they are as they are and I am as I am and that above all of it, G-d is sovereign universe-wide and beyond.  When the poor were sick and hungry, Mother Teresa and her sisters fed and nursed them, they didn't preach at them nor withhold charity when they needed it most all for wanting to convert them.  This, they did not do.  Although G-d's word is a sword dividing families and cutting deep into the heart, He didn't tell us to pick up a sword and chase others.  If we would only realize that how we present the gospel is of great importance.  No one is saying to never present it verbally nor take a stance, but if there is no charity, it's brass.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 1, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> You know, I thought about this further today and I liken my stance to "dealing" with the Hindus.  I don't believe in 3 million plus g-ds but I'm not on their porch telling them they are wrong.  I will live my faith to the best of my ability and be charitable to them (for it speaks louder).  Sometimes it's great, sometimes it's not.  But what is constant is my understanding that they are as they are and I am as I am and that above all of it, G-d is sovereign universe-wide and beyond.
> 
> When the poor were sick and hungry, Mother Teresa and her sisters fed and nursed them, they didn't preach at them nor withhold charity when they needed it most all for wanting to convert them.  This, they did not do.
> 
> Although G-d's word is a sword dividing families and cutting deep into the heart, He didn't tell us to pick up a sword and chase others.  If we would only realize that how we present the gospel is of great importance.  No one is saying to never present it verbally nor take a stance, but if there is no charity, it's brass.



No matter what a Christian does it's never right with those who oppose.   

This is what you're missing.   People are mis-using what belongs to Christians, which is God's Word.   

Any religion out there will be quick to correct anyone who misrepresents them and not a word is said about it.

But let it be a Christian taking a stand and the world gets crazy about it. 

In this case, there are people who are mis-representing Christians; lying on Jesus.    I'm sorry, but I'm not going to be quiet about it.  

Even in your defense for others, you are doing the very same, speaking up about what you disapprove of.


----------



## comatose (Jun 1, 2011)

is this a game of grab-a**? looks fun...


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Jun 1, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> Oprah's tv channel is called OWN (Oprah Winfrey Network) and those shows don't come on her networkerplexed



Furthermore, she withdrew as an investor in Oxygen because she didn't agree with their programing



> When asked how the Oprah Winfrey Network differed from the Oxygen Channel, with which Winfrey was previously associated, the talk show host said, "I was only an investor in Oxygen. Here I'm chairman and owner. This is my vision."
> 
> Winfrey said today that she resigned from the board of directors of Oxygen shortly after joining because its vision was so at odds with hers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Laela (Jun 1, 2011)

That's a good point, about other religions.... Everyone is God's Creation, not everyone is God's Children. We can agree to disagree on that.

Thank you to the ladies who are "educating" us on the Oprah corporate moves and what-nots. Not necessary to get up in arms because of old info. Can't speak for everyone, but I can be corrected 

Blessings!
 




Shimmie said:


> No matter what a Christian does it's never right with those who oppose*.   *
> 
> This is what you're missing.   People are mis-using what belongs to Christians, which is God's Word.
> 
> Any religion out there will be quick to correct anyone who misrepresents them and not a word is said about it.


----------



## Kurlee (Jun 1, 2011)

comatose said:


> is this a game of grab-a**? looks fun...


----------



## Kurlee (Jun 1, 2011)

thanks for the correction, guys


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 1, 2011)

Laela said:


> That's a good point, about other religions.... Everyone is God's Creation, not everyone is God's Children. We can agree to disagree on that.
> 
> Thank you to the ladies who are "educating" us on the Oprah corporate moves and what-nots. Not necessary to get up in arms because of old info. Can't speak for everyone, but I can be corrected
> 
> Blessings!



Laela, you have one of the most humblest of hearts.   True woman of God.  :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 1, 2011)

comatose said:


> is this a game of grab-a**? looks fun...



Why would you bring profanity into this forum?  This is not the place for it.  

I know that you think this is a game, however, please be careful. You're bringing judgment upon yourself; one that you are not spiritually mature enough to handle.  

Whether you believe it or not or whether you care or not, you must be careful.  None of this is a game.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 1, 2011)

likewtr4chklit said:


> Furthermore, she withdrew as an investor in Oxygen because she didn't agree with their programing.
> 
> When asked how the Oprah Winfrey Network differed from the Oxygen Channel, with which Winfrey was previously associated, the talk show host said, "I was only an investor in Oxygen. Here I'm chairman and owner. This is my vision."
> 
> ...



The 'bolded'.... just says it all....


----------



## EricaJoyce (Jun 1, 2011)

This thread really saddens me. The hardest part for me to swallow is a bunch of people looking their noses down on others for not believing what they believe. I am not a Christian, but I do believe in God and that there are many paths to God. (One can be a so called Christian and not truly follow God's word.) The Christian religion has strayed pretty far from God's word in my opinion.

One of the things that many people miss, (not just Christians, but Jews, Muslims, Hindus, whatever) is that the religion we practice, the religion we are born into, is a function of where we come from (The Middle East, The US, India, etc.) We can all agree that Christianity began in the Middle East, correct? So why, if it is the only path to God, did God not bring it to the Native Americans during that time? Why did He concentrate it to only that area? Maybe this should be a spinoff thread. This is something I've always wanted to ask religious people.

One thing that I do know is that none of us (human beings) gets to decide who is going to heaven or who is going to hell. 

Anyway, I do agree with you all about Oprah having a "Cult-like" following, but so does In n Out Burger, for goodness sake!


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 1, 2011)

Laela said:


> Nymphe,
> 
> I'm not offended, sis. I do see the bolded statements as negating each other. The whole purpose of being Christian is to oppose what is not Truth or of God. Without opposition to God/Love, there would be nothing to oppose, nothing to question... nothing to bring to Light.
> 
> I'm not moved by any opposition, just prayerful that what is not seen will be seen.



Jesus preached about the Kingdom of God, not the religion men named Christianity. Religion was a splintered, corrupt mess back then as it is now--look at it! I am a follower of Christ and a member of His Body, nothing more. The Kingdom dwells among those have His Set-Apart Spirit joined with theirs and obey it. The only "religion" we should be doing is caring for the widows, orphans, and less fortunate. This is another topic for a different thread, though.



Shimmie said:


> No offense taken... not at all.    I can agree with your comment in connection to those who are in the 'Body' ,  say they are in the Body, yet their fruit says otherwise.
> 
> However, there are millions upon millions of 'Sold Out' Believers in the Body of Christ who are indeed 'operated' by the Lord Jesus Christ.    Many have died for their faith and without fail, lived for Him to the very end.
> 
> ...


But few in the West have been tested in the fires of persecution. Darkness approaches and I do not see many ready for it. That is another topic for another time.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Jun 1, 2011)

EricaJoyce said:


> This thread really saddens me. The hardest part for me to swallow is a bunch of people looking their noses down on others for not believing what they believe. I am not a Christian, but I do believe in God and that there are many paths to God. (One can be a so called Christian and not truly follow God's word.) The Christian religion has strayed pretty far from God's word in my opinion.
> 
> One of the things that many people miss, (not just Christians, but Jews, Muslims, Hindus, whatever) is that the religion we practice, the religion we are born into, is a function of where we come from (The Middle East, The US, India, etc.) We can all agree that Christianity began in the Middle East, correct? So why, if it is the only path to God, did God not bring it to the Native Americans during that time? Why did He concentrate it to only that area? Maybe this should be a spinoff thread. This is something I've always wanted to ask religious people.
> 
> ...


 
Christians believe God's Word. We are telling others What God said in His Word. How will they hear unless we tell them? I would not know unless someone told me. I am grateful to be saved today. I know my life is changed because of God's saving Grace through His son. I was on my way to hell but thank God for sending someone my way and allowing me to hear. 

Christians do not decide who goes to hell. That is totally up to God. But His word tells us what will send a person to hell. 

We believe His word, His word tells us to preach His Gospel. That is what we are doing. The word applies to Us as well. God's Word is being preached in all nations. 

*We do not believe there are many paths or more than one path to God.* *Christ made that very clear in His Word*. We can't make anyone accept Christ but we pray that they hear and come to come into the Saving Power of Jesus Christ. 

Jesus answered, "I am the way and the truth and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me. John 14:6

For God so loved the *world *that he gave his one and only Son, that whoever believes in him shall not perish but have eternal life. John 3:16

How then shall they call on him in whom they have not believed? and how shall they believe in him of whom they have not heard? and how shall they hear without a preacher? Romans 10:14

*Read His Word and you will see What He Said.* You may not like to messenger or the message but it is God's Word. 

Blessings


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Jun 1, 2011)

Nymphe said:


> But few in the West have been tested in the fires of persecution. Darkness approaches and I do not see many ready for it. That is another topic for another time.


 

I see it too. Yes it is approaching. I want to be ready and I'm encouraging my brothers and sisters in Christ to wake up and see. Lay down this life for His Life.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 1, 2011)

Nymphe said:


> Jesus preached about the Kingdom of God, not the religion men named Christianity. Religion was a splintered, corrupt mess back then as it is now--look at it! I am a follower of Christ and a member of His Body, nothing more. The Kingdom dwells among those have His Set-Apart Spirit joined with theirs and obey it. The only "religion" we should be doing is caring for the widows, orphans, and less fortunate. This is another topic for a different thread, though.
> 
> 
> *But few in the West have been tested in the fires of persecution. Darkness approaches and I do not see many ready for it. That is another topic for another time*.



I agree, that few have been tested and that being only by the Grace of God.  Yet, many have been tested.  Far beyond you, me or anyone else can ever imagine; but only them and God know.   

Many of these people are in this forum, who have given their all to be right with God.   They've been through the fire and their only desire is to be pleasing and obedient to God and His Will.     

You just don't know...


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 1, 2011)

EricaJoyce said:


> *This thread really saddens me. The hardest part for me to swallow is a bunch of people looking their noses down on others for not believing what they believe. *
> 
> One thing that I do know is that none of us (human beings) gets to decide who is going to heaven or who is going to hell.
> 
> Anyway, I do agree with you all about Oprah having a "Cult-like" following, but so does In n Out Burger, for goodness sake!



Hi Erica Joyce.  I'm sorry that you are saddened by this thread and I mean this sincerely.     

When a Christian speaks on their faith / belief, they are accused of being cruel, unloving, looking down their noses.  Especially when the subject of homosexuality being sin comes up.  

Yet when someone of another faith stands upon their belief in like manner, nothing is ever said about it.    

What you have shared you are saddened by in this thread, you are doing the very same in your comments regarding Christians and their faith.


----------



## EricaJoyce (Jun 2, 2011)

No, I'm not looking down on anyone. I am just trying to express the fact that there *are* many paths to God, and that no one here (myself included) has the right to say any one is going to Hell based on their beliefs/religion/sexual preference.

I am not looking down on any of you. There is nothing wrong with expressing your faith and I will defend fiercely anyone's right to practice their own faith. What I will not condone is people judging others, which is what I am seeing in this thread.

If that is called looking down on someone, then I am guilty as charged.


----------



## Laela (Jun 2, 2011)

All honor and thanks go to God Almighty, because I'm not where/who I used to be. Still a work in progress. God bless you for the kind words, Shimmie :Rose:




Shimmie said:


> Laela, you have one of the most humblest of hearts.   True woman of God.  :Rose:


----------



## Laela (Jun 2, 2011)

Ahhh, it's all semantics, Nymphe. The disciples were called _Christians _first in  Antioch.. they were led by the Holy Spirit, after Jesus left Earth to return to the Father. They, too, were followers of Christ, nothing more. They were doing the Will of God. Jesus was then, and IS today, the Gospel. When he walked among men, the Kingdom of God had come. When He rose from the dead and left earth, He left us His Holy Spirit. The Gospel IS Jesus. To believe in Him, is to be saved. To walk in His ways and follow His commandments is to ensure eternal Life. I know you know all this....but just thought I'd put it out there again. Love God, Love People... 

"Christianity" has morphed over time, and is nearly far removed from the simplicity of those days in the Book of Acts. Thankfully, the same Holy Spirit that fell on the Early Church is with The Church/Body of Christ today. There are disciples led by the Holy spirit in the West, the East, the South and the North. All four corners of the earth.Time changes, yet God Almighty remains the same. I won't get into semantics, sis. I'm a Christian.





Nymphe said:


> Jesus preached about the Kingdom of God, *not the religion men named Christianity.* Religion was a splintered, corrupt mess back then as it is now--look at it! I am a follower of Christ and a member of His Body, nothing more. The Kingdom dwells among those have His Set-Apart Spirit joined with theirs and obey it. The only "religion" we should be doing is caring for the widows, orphans, and less fortunate. This is another topic for a different thread, though.
> 
> 
> But few in the West have been tested in the fires of persecution. Darkness approaches and I do not see many ready for it. That is another topic for another time.


----------



## fifi134 (Jun 2, 2011)

EricaJoyce said:


> No, I'm not looking down on anyone. I am just trying to express the fact that* there *are* many paths to God, and that no one here (myself included) has the right to say any one is going to Hell based on their beliefs/religion/sexual preference.
> *
> I am not looking down on any of you. There is nothing wrong with expressing your faith and I will defend fiercely anyone's right to practice their own faith. *What I will not condone is people judging others, which is what I am seeing in this thread.
> *
> If that is called looking down on someone, then I am guilty as charged.



To the first bolded, this is the Christianity forum. We do not believe that, that is the whole point. The Bible says that *Jesus is the only Way. *We cannot judge whether or not someone is going to Hell, only God has that right. But if your actions and words do not match up to the Scripture of the God you say you believe in, how are people to believe you? Again, Oprah proclaimed just as you did, that there are indeed many ways to God. The Bible says otherwise. 

To the second bolded, this argument is absolutely tired. We are given the right to judge per John 7. We are only not to judge someone's actions if we are doing the same thing.

Make no mistake, nothing that we are saying regarding Oprah's beliefs are from our own mouths. She said it herself. And what she said was in opposition to what the Bible preaches. Therefore, we are judging her by her words. Considering the fact that we are to judge people who are preaching false doctrine, is that wrong or right?


----------



## Laela (Jun 2, 2011)

Erica, I can appreciate your post, because this is how you feel and I respect that. I'd like to move beyond the accusation of self-righteousness and judgments. At the bolded, no one here said they had that power to send anyone to hell. We merely quoted Scripture. God's Word itself mentions the consequences of unrepentant sin, for Christians and sinners alike. That alone bruises spirits that are not ready to change, because the Word of God is a double edged sword. It reproves as well as heals.  

To answer your question about the Middle East -- it has so much significance biblically because it's believed to be the location of the beginning for mankind. The rivers that flowed in the Garden of Eden were in that area and flowed from all four directions, north south east west. The fall of Satan from Heaven led to the fall of Man (sin of Adam/Eve) because jealous Lucifer just had to go after God's creation.  Thereafter, in those ancient times, there were giants in the land (from the fall of angels who had followed Satan and mated with humans) who claimed the land and were rampant. God had to keep Israel's blood line pure of this evil to make a way for Jesus to be born into the World to save mankind from this evil. God chose Abraham to bring His people (those who would worship Him and not other Gods) out of Canaan, to make way to reclaim it later.  The Israelites did reclaim Jordan, after they left Egypt. As Jesus was born of Israel and born a Jew, He preached to them first but was rejected by them but accepted by others.  When you have time, please read Matthew 15: 22-28; it's a fascinating account. 

Same thing today. If you have read the entire Old Testament, you'll see that what Israel, the people, went through historically, translates today to what we as Christians are experiencing spiritually. There is still rejection of Christ by mankind as the only way to God. But through the death of Jesus, Gentiles and all non-Jews can be a part of the Chosen People. That's the good news. It's not an exclusive club..it's an open invitation to all mankind, young and old, white or black, Native American, Asian, rich or poor, tall/short. 

Spiritually, Canaan represents Heaven, the land of abundance promised to God's people. The river Jordan represents dying/crossing over, to Canaan. Egypt represents the world/evil doing. It's the goal  of many Christians today to keep it moving away from Egypt, toward _Canaan_. When Abraham left Canaan, he was at odds with even his relatives and left them behind. No one can force anyone to believe, but it is our hope that they would.

We keep our eyes on Jerusalem and the Middle East, because the book of Revelations has accounts of what will take place, a blue print, of sorts. The Bible is our guide for what is to come. BTW, the book of Revelation has more to do with the Revelation of Christ in His Second coming than anything else. To a non-believer or one who refuses to believe God's Word, this is all foolishness. Everyone has to stand before God on their own., to answer to Him for what they did with their lives. I doubt anyone would dare tell God, "Well, those so-called Christians on the LHCF made me mad..."    


 



EricaJoyce said:


> This thread really saddens me. The hardest part for me to swallow is a bunch of people looking their noses down on others for not believing what they believe. I am not a Christian, but I do believe in God and that there are many paths to God. (One can be a so called Christian and not truly follow God's word.) The Christian religion has strayed pretty far from God's word in my opinion.
> 
> One of the things that many people miss, (not just Christians, but Jews, Muslims, Hindus, whatever) is that the religion we practice, the religion we are born into, is a function of where we come from (The Middle East, The US, India, etc.) We can all agree that Christianity began in the Middle East, correct? So why, if it is the only path to God, did God not bring it to the Native Americans during that time?Why did He concentrate it to only that area? Maybe this should be a spinoff thread. This is something I've always wanted to ask religious people.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guitarhero (Jun 2, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> Maybe some people did not know about the religion or New Age Teaching she started.
> 
> Oprah's online class covering Eckhart Tolle's A New Earth is exposed. They conducted the first mass trance. Over 2 Million participated in this new age class.
> 
> ...




No, I don't follow her and had no idea.  It still doesn't trouble me because those are HER beliefs.  I guess I'm so steeped in my Church and it's rigid teachings (for a reason) that this kinda stuff doesn't bother me.  Of course, if a priest started preaching from this junk, then it would be appropriate for me to blast it down (not interrupt the mass, but complain to the diocese).  I guess I can see you all's point if you do not have that kind of structure around you (or others) and it would be easy to fall into such.  Shouldn't every church have such a structure of protection around it *where you know without guessing*?  And is this the problem in the Black Church now?  Leadership is off?  Serious question.  I think you should not be left to yourselves to have to interpret the scriptures.  Obviously, applying what your Church's official interpretation is to your life will have individual meanings/applications but what is the official?  How subjective is that individual interpretation when there is so much deception in the world?  If people knew what to believe, a-z, from their Churches, not being left alone for understanding, then this would be a non-issue, basically.


----------



## lesedi (Jun 2, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> The 'bolded'.... just says it all....


 
Serious question: what does it say?


----------



## Guitarhero (Jun 2, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> I agree, that few have been tested and that being only by the Grace of God.  Yet, many have been tested.  Far beyond you, me or anyone else can ever imagine; but only them and God know.
> 
> Many of these people are in this forum, who have given their all to be right with God.   They've been through the fire and their only desire is to be pleasing and obedient to God and His Will.
> 
> You just don't know...




Um, I agree with this and I lost nearly my entire family and friends for my decision and am still derided for it.


----------



## Guitarhero (Jun 2, 2011)

Nymphe said:


> Jesus preached about the Kingdom of God, not the religion men named Christianity. Religion was a splintered, corrupt mess back then as it is now--look at it! I am a follower of Christ and a member of His Body, nothing more. The Kingdom dwells among those have His Set-Apart Spirit joined with theirs and obey it. The only "religion" we should be doing is caring for the widows, orphans, and less fortunate. This is another topic for a different thread, though.
> 
> 
> But few in the West have been tested in the fires of persecution. Darkness approaches and I do not see many ready for it. That is another topic for another time.




Jesus was Rabbi Jesus.  He was circumcised into the covenant with Abraham, Isaac and Jacob.  He was JEWISH.  Don't believe he didn't have a religion nor followed one.  He most certainly did and the church comes from that.  What he preached was in line with Judaism.  He said himself that he didn't come to change one phonetic/semantic/syntactic mark of the written law.  Nothing.  He fulfilled it...the law.  There's still law.  Otherwise, what the heck are we doing then?  It's not a grab bag of believe what you will.  But.....the interpretation of such....that's the biggest problem we have today.  When the church keeps splitting hairs and denominations, people don't seem to know how to put it all together again.


----------



## EssenceOfBeauty (Jun 2, 2011)

EricaJoyce said:


> No, I'm not looking down on anyone. *I am just trying to express the fact that there *are* many paths to God*, and that no one here (myself included) has the right to say any one is going to Hell based on their beliefs/religion/sexual preference.
> 
> I am not looking down on any of you. There is nothing wrong with expressing your faith and I will defend fiercely anyone's right to practice their own faith. What I will not condone is people judging others, which is what I am seeing in this thread.
> 
> If that is called looking down on someone, then I am guilty as charged.




Piggy backing off of what *fifi134* mentioned,  we as Christians believe that the only way to God is through Jesus Christ. This is clearly written in

_*John 14:*6 Jesus said to him, "I am *THE* way, *THE* truth and *THE* life. *No one* comes to the Father except through me.(NKJV)_ 

Please note that it doesn't say that he is *A *way, *A *truth and *A* life. Hence the "fact" you mentioned is not considered one by Christians.

It seems when a Christian points out a fact which we know to be true as Christians, we are immediately labeled judgemental.


----------



## EricaJoyce (Jun 2, 2011)

ZedianChic said:


> Piggy backing off of what *fifi134* mentioned,  we as Christians believe that the only way to God is through Jesus Christ. This is clearly written in
> 
> _*John 14:*6 Jesus said to him, "I am *THE* way, *THE* truth and *THE* life. *No one* comes to the Father except through me.(NKJV)_
> 
> ...



What I was getting at is that the Bible is YOUR truth, and that truth is relative.

I do know what the Bible says, but as someone who doesn't believe in the Bible, it's not MY truth. I'm not here to convince others that they are wrong. You are right to walk in YOUR truth. That is your right as a human being.

And I as a non Christian (and Oprah, for that matter) Should be allowed to walk in mine.

Someone quoted something from some random place about Ekhert Tolle as well. I read the book and I have to say that I saw nothing against the teachings of Jesus in the book. He did quote many things from the Bible (as well as the Koran and Hindu and Buddhist scripture). His teaches you to apply what you are learning in the book to your own religion. The book is spiritually ambiguous because it is meant for everyone. There is nothing saying that Jesus is only a symbol and that the cross is nothing, as has been said here. I should know. I read the book cover to cover TWICE.

I didn't watch Oprah's last season cause I don't have cable and my low budget converter box doesn't receive that channel, but I think when she thanked Jesus it was because she reveres Him, just as much as you all do. She is just defining her religion for herself, as we all have the right to do.


----------



## EricaJoyce (Jun 2, 2011)

Laela said:


> Erica, I can appreciate your post, because this is how you feel and I respect that. I'd like to move beyond the accusation of self-righteousness and judgments. At the bolded, no one here said they had that power to send anyone to hell. We merely quoted Scripture. God's Word itself mentions the consequences of unrepentant sin, for Christians and sinners alike. That alone bruises spirits that are not ready to change, because the Word of God is a double edged sword. It reproves as well as heals.
> 
> To answer your question about the Middle East -- it has so much significance biblically because it's believed to be the location of the beginning for mankind. The rivers that flowed in the Garden of Eden were in that area and flowed from all four directions, north south east west. The fall of Satan from Heaven led to the fall of Man (sin of Adam/Eve) because jealous Lucifer just had to go after God's creation.  Thereafter, in those ancient times, there were giants in the land (from the fall of angels who had followed Satan and mated with humans) who claimed the land and were rampant. God had to keep Israel's blood line pure of this evil to make a way for Jesus to be born into the World to save mankind from this evil. God chose Abraham to bring His people (those who would worship Him and not other Gods) out of Canaan, to make way to reclaim it later.  The Israelites did reclaim Jordan, after they left Egypt. As Jesus was born of Israel and born a Jew, He preached to them first but was rejected by them but accepted by others.  When you have time, please read Matthew 15: 22-28; it's a fascinating account.
> 
> ...



Thanks very much for your response.

Before I start, I just wanna say that I didn't mean to call any of YOU "so-called Christians" I mean, that in this world, there are way too many people calling themselves Christians who do not follow the way of Jesus at all. i don't know any of you and therefore I don't have the right to judge the degree of your Christianity. I'm sorry if anyone took it that way.

I do know the significance of the Middle East to Christianity ( and to Islam and Judaism, for that matter). The question that I was asking is different. I have always wondered WHY, since I was a little girl in Church, did God only bring his Word to the Middle East, and not to other places on this earth (Australia, Europe, the Americas, Pacific Islands, Western Africa, etc). If His word is the only Truth, why wasn't it brought to the world during that time?

This is a sincere, honest question I have always had. I don't mean it to be rude or hurtful. (Perhaps I should start another thread, as this is way OT!)


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Jun 2, 2011)

EricaJoyce said:


> What I was getting at is that the Bible is YOUR truth, and that truth is relative.
> 
> I do know what the Bible says, but as someone who doesn't believe in the Bible, it's not MY truth. I'm not here to convince others that they are wrong. You are right to walk in YOUR truth. That is your right as a human being.
> 
> ...


 
I posted that information. It is from the A Course in Miracles by Williamson which was also apart of the Oprah and Friends or their spiritual program. 

Below is from an earlier article on the issue.

"Williamson is now promoting A Course in Miracles through daily classes on Oprah's XM satellie radio channel. "I will be on Oprah & Friends every single day talking about the ideas in A Course in Miracles," Williamson said during a promotional announcement for the program. "We can have miracles. We can have greater inner peace. We can shift from an experience of fear to an experience of greater love."

"On that program, Oprah enthusiastically endorsed Williamson’s book, A Return to Love: Reflections on the Principles of A Course in Miracles. Oprah told her television audience that Williamson’s book about A Course in Miracles was one of her favorite books, and that she had already bought a thousand copies and would be handing them out to everyone in her studio audience."


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Jun 2, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> No, I don't follow her and had no idea. It still doesn't trouble me because those are HER beliefs. I guess I'm so steeped in my Church and it's rigid teachings (for a reason) that this kinda stuff doesn't bother me. Of course, if a priest started preaching from this junk, then it would be appropriate for me to blast it down (not interrupt the mass, but complain to the diocese). I guess I can see you all's point if you do not have that kind of structure around you (or others) and it would be easy to fall into such. Shouldn't every church have such a structure of protection around it *where you know without guessing*? And is this the problem in the Black Church now? Leadership is off? Serious question. I think you should not be left to yourselves to have to interpret the scriptures. Obviously, applying what your Church's official interpretation is to your life will have individual meanings/applications but what is the official? How subjective is that individual interpretation when there is so much deception in the world? If people knew what to believe, a-z, from their Churches, not being left alone for understanding, then this would be a non-issue, basically.


 
People from your particular church are in this stuff as well. It is not just a black church issue it is a Church issue and yes there are some leaders that have gotten off course and started teaching heresy. This type of deception is talked about in the scriptures. Paul would address the churches/Christians on allowing deception, *preaching of a different Christ,* scripture twisting, etc. 

Christ said " Let no man decieve you."

In Jude it tells us to snatch or pull some out of the fire. Which is praying for them and telling them the truth. Hoping they wake up!!

*For certain men whose condemnation was written about long ago have secretly slipped in among you. They are godless men, who change the grace of our God into a license for immorality and deny Jesus Christ our only Sovereign and Lord. Jude 1:4*

The bible is clear on who Christ is, what He came to do, and what God expects of us. God uses teachers/preachers to teach His word and the Holy Spirit teaches us as well. 

Many times people know what the bible says but are drawn away by deceptive and enticing words or half truths. Teachings that sound almost true. The devil will use the mixture of truth and lies to draw those who are not steadfast in Christ and His Word. 

This is why the bible tells us to "Study to show thyself approved to God, a workman that needeth not to be ashamed, rightly dividing the word of truth."

4 *For the weapons of our warfare are not carnal,* *but mighty through God to the pulling down of strong holds; *5 *Casting down imaginations, and every high thing that exalteth itself against the knowledge of God, and bringing into captivity every thought to the obedience of Christ; 6 And having in a readiness to revenge all disobedience, when your obedience is fulfilled.*

It starts when we allow thoughts to come in, remain, and grow; that are in opposition to God and His ways. 

The Word and Spirit are available to us, it gives us wisdom on how to avoid falling into deception. Some people don't heed the word. Many churches that I've been apart of, have a new believer's course that teaches the foundational truths. 

Jude 1:21 "Keep yourselves in God’s love as you wait for the mercy of our Lord Jesus Christ to bring you to eternal life."


----------



## CoilyFields (Jun 2, 2011)

Wow...so much going on in this thread lol

All I have to say is this:

To be FOR God is to be AGAINST every other religion, belief, lack of belief, belief system and lifestyle choice.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 2, 2011)

EricaJoyce said:


> Thanks very much for your response.
> 
> Before I start, I just wanna say that I didn't mean to call any of YOU "so-called Christians" I mean, that in this world, there are way too many people calling themselves Christians who do not follow the way of Jesus at all. i don't know any of you and therefore I don't have the right to judge the degree of your Christianity. I'm sorry if anyone took it that way.
> 
> ...



I have to say that I have great respect for you.   Just because we share a difference in our beliefs, doesn't mean that you don't have value and that I see you as less than myself.     And I apologize if I have given anyone that impression.   

Out of all of the people who disagree with this thread, and who posted, you are the only one who stepped in as a mature adult with mature responses and honesty.    

We all have something to learn and to understand about one another.   Your approach is the perfect example to follow.   

I responded to your question in your thread.   

Blessings... :Rose:


----------



## EssenceOfBeauty (Jun 2, 2011)

EricaJoyce said:


> What I was getting at is that the Bible is YOUR truth, and that truth is relative.
> 
> *I do know what the Bible says, but as someone who doesn't believe in the Bible, it's not MY truth. I'm not here to convince others that they are wrong. You are right to walk in YOUR truth.* That is your right as a human being.
> 
> ...


And from that aspect I agree whole heartedly. Even though we differ in the perception of truth, I applaud the fact that we can agree to disagree respectfully.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 2, 2011)

lesedi said:


> Serious question: what does it say?



lesedi 

Hi Lesedi  

I missed this and I apologize for my delay in responding to you.  

When I highlighted this comment made by Oprah:

_Describing her role at OWN, *she said,* "I'm the voice and the brand of the network."  _

It speaks volumes ... Oprah is using OWN to continue her platform and she is doing just that.   

What she doesn't have the right to do is to misrepresent the true meaning of Christianity.   

For the record, I believe that Oprah believes in God.  I believe it.   But in God one cannot compromise; one cannot be 'neutral'.   There is no neutrality in God.  If He were neutral, we'd never be able to 'trust' Him at His Word.    

People who are neutral flipflop.  They are looking out more for themselves than they are for anyone else.   God's Word tells us, "No man can serve two masters; you will hate one and serve the other.  "    

This is true, for we can never please everyone neutrally.  One will want / demand more than the other.   Therefore, we have to choose whom (which God) we will serve, honour and obey.  

I hope this makes sense.  If not, please don't hesitate to ask more questions.   I'll answer whatever I know.   

Take care and thanks for wanting to know.     :Rose:


----------



## Blessed2bless (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank you Shimmie for speaking the TRUTH!!! I Love you Sis! I love the your profound word of the written TRUTH. 


Shimmie said:


> @makeupgirl
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> ...


----------



## EricaJoyce (Jun 2, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> I have to say that I have great respect for you.   Just because we share a difference in our beliefs, doesn't mean that you don't have value and that I see you as less than myself.     And I apologize if I have given anyone that impression.
> 
> Out of all of the people who disagree with this thread, and who posted, you are the only one who stepped in as a mature adult with mature responses and honesty.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much! And thank you for answering my question!


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 2, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> Jesus was Rabbi Jesus.  He was circumcised into the covenant with Abraham, Isaac and Jacob.  He was JEWISH.  Don't believe he didn't have a religion nor followed one.  He most certainly did and the church comes from that.  What he preached was in line with Judaism.  He said himself that he didn't come to change one phonetic/semantic/syntactic mark of the written law.  Nothing.  He fulfilled it...the law.  There's still law.  Otherwise, what the heck are we doing then?  It's not a grab bag of believe what you will.  But.....the interpretation of such....that's the biggest problem we have today.  When the church keeps splitting hairs and denominations, people don't seem to know how to put it all together again.



This is not the thread for this, but oh well. *shrug* The topic will reappear at another time.

What the early Israelites had was a blood covenant—a marriage, a relationship—not a religion. Why do you think He had the prophets call Israel “she” and “wife” or “harlot” whenever she disobeyed? If you want to be technical about it, the Israelites tried to relegate Yah into the "religion box" when Israel broke the Father’s heart by wanting a human king. Jesus had nothing but derision for religion and criticized the leaders nearly every chance He got. It was and is about Him and His Kingdom and those willing to obey His direction. Nothing else.

Law is a governing function for the flesh; the Holy Spirit writes His law on His children’s hearts. If we are dying to self and reborn of spirit, the law to govern flesh does not apply. The reason for this is so we keep our focus on Him and what He wants from us to advance His Kingdom here on Earth. Praise His holy name.

People will never put it all together; it is not our job. The Lord Jesus is the head and He directs His body. Division, corruption and apostasy demonstrate the folly of man operating outside of His Kingdom. I have seen and experienced His direction; His ways and thoughts are beyond human comprehension. Until these human divisions relinquish all authority to the Lord of Hosts, the problems will remain. At some point, He will straighten things out Himself and that is on the horizon, believe it or not.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 2, 2011)

Blessed2bless said:


> Thank you Shimmie for speaking the TRUTH!!! I Love you Sis! I love the your profound word of the written TRUTH.



Blessed2bless 

I love you too, Precious Blessing...


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 2, 2011)

EricaJoyce said:


> Thank you so much! And thank you for answering my question!



EricaJoyce 

You are a precious jewel and it is I who thanks you for reminding me that love conquers all.   It is your heart of love that speaks volumes.  

Sweet Sleep


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 2, 2011)

Nymphe said:


> This is not the thread for this, but oh well. *shrug* The topic will reappear at another time.
> 
> What the early Israelites had was a blood covenant—a marriage, a relationship—not a religion. Why do you think He had the prophets call Israel “she” and “wife” or “harlot” whenever she disobeyed? If you want to be technical about it, the Israelites tried to relegate Yah into the "religion box" when Israel broke the Father’s heart by wanting a human king. Jesus had nothing but derision for religion and criticized the leaders nearly every chance He got. It was and is about Him and His Kingdom and those willing to obey His direction. Nothing else.
> 
> ...



 

I love you too, Precious Nymphe  :Rose:

Sweet Sleep, Loved One...


----------



## Laela (Jun 3, 2011)

Sorry I missed the mark on that   but more glad to see you got your question answered in that other thread.  That really is a good question!




EricaJoyce said:


> Thanks very much for your response.
> 
> Before I start, I just wanna say that I didn't mean to call any of YOU "so-called Christians" I mean, that in this world, there are way too many people calling themselves Christians who do not follow the way of Jesus at all. i don't know any of you and therefore I don't have the right to judge the degree of your Christianity. I'm sorry if anyone took it that way.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guitarhero (Jun 3, 2011)

Nymphe said:


> This is not the thread for this, but oh well. *shrug* The topic will reappear at another time.
> 
> What the early Israelites had was a blood covenant—a marriage, a relationship—not a religion. Why do you think He had the prophets call Israel “she” and “wife” or “harlot” whenever she disobeyed? If you want to be technical about it, the Israelites tried to relegate Yah into the "religion box" when Israel broke the Father’s heart by wanting a human king. Jesus had nothing but derision for religion and criticized the leaders nearly every chance He got. It was and is about Him and His Kingdom and those willing to obey His direction. Nothing else.
> 
> ...




The law is still here and so are Jews.  They are still in that covenant until the end of time and possibly after it.  He said it was eternal.  The law is active in my Church and has been reformed to reflect that sacrifice of Jesus.  It's still here and it is a religion given/handed down from G-d directly, as is Judaism.  There is nothing wrong with that and I know that we are going to be on opposite sides of the issue.  My greatest concern is people  who dislike any kind of religion and think it is solely man's invention.   Of course, we have a hand in how it's carried out but, for example, to say that one must bring his offerings to the Temple (us also in the Catholic Church) is a religious mandate by G-d.  How that looks today is largely catered to the culture but it is still the very act itself that is religion...ordered by G-d. There are many more examples.  

 Do people know G-d outside of that law/religion?  Of course they do.   Are we still in the flesh but are that it is brought to completion spiritually?  Of course.  Jewish law very much deals with the heart.   I personally am very grateful for the law/mandates and feel comfortable in knowing that my whole community has my back to help me understand a unified teaching and interpretation and practice honoring G-d, in the way He designed for us.  This is why I reflect so much on it.  I don't have to go it alone and I'm confident in this community of faith.  How things change is up to G-d, just as it was to reveal the Messiah.  Who would'a thunk, right?  You right about the bolded and we yield to His design and perform it.  But in the interim between this end time (since the advent of Jesus to today) while we await His final victory and direction, we remain faithful to that which He has already given us.  

Honestly and sincerely, I love this interchange with you.  We're in different camps...but I know that we are both edifying ourselves and our faith.  It's a good thing.


----------



## EricaJoyce (Jun 4, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> @EricaJoyce
> 
> You are a precious jewel and it is I who thanks you for reminding me that love conquers all.   It is your heart of love that speaks volumes.
> 
> Sweet Sleep



Awww...Thank you all for being so kind and patient with me. I usually avoid talking religion because I'm afraid of being attacked, but everyone here has been very nice. I appreciate you all!


----------



## plainj (Jun 5, 2011)

Laela said:


> Oprah is not _just _some "black chick".... There's more to Oprah than this, and it's more so _what _she represents.
> 
> Oprah has a TV channel called _Oxygen _and a magazine called "O".
> 
> ...


PREACH IT!!!!!! Ruth, Orpah, Naomi----That's a sermon by itself! Wow.


----------



## EricaJoyce (Jun 5, 2011)

^^^Oh gosh! No no no!!! Let's not misinform people here. Some of this is a matter of opinion but THIS here is just plain wrong! Oprah doesn't own the Oxygen Network, she was part owner, but left the network because she felt that the programming didn't match her views/goals. She now owns the "Own" network, which is, I gotta say, more boring and sometimes a whole lot more depressing than anything shown on Oxygen. It is more of an extension of her show. (Which I love) Except 24 hours a day, 7 days a week. (Which I'm not sure I'm interested in yet. LOL)

There was an article about how her network isn't doing well because people don't want all the positivity all the time. The want "Reality" television. They want people acting a fool, they want the latest celebrity gossip, etc...

Okay I hope I've cleared that up for ya!


----------



## Farida (Jun 6, 2011)

"Let your light so shine before men, that they may see your good deeds and praise your father in heaven." Matthew 5:16

IMO, there's no greater way to lead people to God than by example. We're not perfect, but the way we deal with others, especially non-believers has a HUGE impact on whether or not they try and seek God, or to learn more about the Christian faith.


----------



## Kurlee (Jun 6, 2011)

EricaJoyce said:


> ^^^Oh gosh! No no no!!! Let's not misinform people here. Some of this is a matter of opinion but THIS here is just plain wrong! Oprah doesn't own the Oxygen Network, she was part owner, but left the network because she felt that the programming didn't match her views/goals. She now owns the "Own" network, which is, I gotta say, more boring and sometimes a whole lot more depressing than anything shown on Oxygen. It is more of an extension of her show. (Which I love) Except 24 hours a day, 7 days a week. (Which I'm not sure I'm interested in yet. LOL)
> 
> There was an article about how her network i*sn't doing well because people don't want all the positivity all the time. The want "Reality" television. They want people acting a fool, they want the latest celebrity gossip, etc...*
> 
> Okay I hope I've cleared that up for ya!


Unfortunately, I agree with the bolded. People want the same crap that they complain they are tired of.  I think she would do well adding some scripted shows and movies .


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 6, 2011)

plainj said:


> PREACH IT!!!!!! Ruth, Orpah, Naomi----That's a sermon by itself! Wow.



I love the Book of Ruth...


Naomi said, "Look, your sister-in-law has gone back to her people and to her god. Follow your sister-in-law."

    But Ruth replied:

    Do not persuade me to leave you

    or go back and not follow you.

    For wherever you go, I will go,

    and wherever you live, I will live;

    your people will be my people,

*and your God will be my God.* 

Where you die, I will die, and there I will be buried.

    May the LORD do this to me, and even more,

    if anything but death separates you and me.


*** Ruth 1:15-17


----------



## plainj (Jun 7, 2011)

Yes Shimmie, I know. I love that Book too. It's really a beautiful story. 
The whole Orpah/Oprah thing blew me away; how Orpah, like Oprah, chose to turn away from the living God. Reminds me of a sermon I heard once that talked about being  careful what you name your children. Interesting.

And without taking up extra bandwith with a separate post or thread, I just want to say to you, Shimmie, I think you are such a beautiful woman of God. And what a powerful, woman of God you are! My goodness. You have such a gift of love that just pours out like a flood. That's beautiful. :Rose:I really admire you and I love reading your posts. I wanna be like Shimmie when I grow up. Lololol. j/k God bless you, girl.




Shimmie said:


> I love the Book of Ruth...
> 
> 
> Naomi said, "Look, your sister-in-law has gone back to her people and to her god. Follow your sister-in-law."
> ...


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 7, 2011)

plainj said:


> Yes Shimmie, I know. I love that Book too. It's really a beautiful story.
> *The whole Orpah/Oprah thing blew me away;* how Orpah, like Oprah, chose to turn away from the living God. *Reminds me of a sermon I heard once that talked about being  careful what you name your children. Interesting.
> *
> And without taking up extra bandwith with a separate post or thread, I just want to say to you, Shimmie, I think you are such a beautiful woman of God. And what a powerful, woman of God you are! My goodness. You have such a gift of love that just pours out like a flood. That's beautiful. :Rose:I really admire you and I love reading your posts. I wanna be like Shimmie when I grow up. Lololol. j/k God bless you, girl.



The Orpah/Oprah thing got me too!

I have an aunt that named her first born son Ishmale. 


ETA: I just read The Book of Ruth, I love that book now also! I agree Shimmie is wonderful!


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 7, 2011)

plainj said:


> Yes Shimmie, I know. I love that Book too. It's really a beautiful story.
> The whole Orpah/Oprah thing blew me away; how Orpah, like Oprah, chose to turn away from the living God. Reminds me of a sermon I heard once that talked about being  careful what you name your children. Interesting.
> 
> And without taking up extra bandwith with a separate post or thread, I just want to say to you, Shimmie, I think you are such a beautiful woman of God. And what a powerful, woman of God you are! My goodness. You have such a gift of love that just pours out like a flood. That's beautiful. :Rose:I really admire you and I love reading your posts. I wanna be like Shimmie when I grow up. Lololol. j/k God bless you, girl.



  Thank you  I love you, too, Lovely 'J'.  You are anything but 'plain'.  You brighten the lives of many more people than you will ever know.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 7, 2011)

AtlantaJJ said:


> The Orpah/Oprah thing got me too!
> 
> I have an aunt that named her first born son Ishmale.
> 
> ...



Precious Atlanta, I agree that you are *more* than wonderful.   

As for naming our children, we speak those meanings over them, each time we address them by their name.  We have to be so careful.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 8, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Precious Atlanta, I agree that you are *more* than wonderful.
> 
> As for naming our children, we speak those meanings over them, each time we address them by their name.  We have to be so careful.



I named my son Matthew!! We both love that name 
My son is truly a gift from God as his name indicates!!


----------



## Prudent1 (Jun 8, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> As for naming our children, we speak those meanings over them, each time we address them by their name. *We have to be so careful*.


 Speaking of... I know someone who named their sons after Mahlon (meaning sickness) and Chilion (meaning pining or wasting away) because they sounded masculine and were in the bible. **sighs**


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 9, 2011)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I named my son Matthew!! We both love that name
> My son is truly a gift from God as his name indicates!!



Matthew... one who follows Jesus.  

My daughter's name is 'Dara'.  It's Hebrew and it means 'heart of wisdom'.

My son's middle name is 'Michael'... "God-like'.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 9, 2011)

Prudent1 said:


> Speaking of... I know someone who named their sons after Mahlon (meaning sickness) and Chilion (meaning pining or wasting away) because they sounded masculine and were in the bible. **sighs**



Oh my goodness... 

I'm a little concerned about the meanings of most of the names given to our children of color (i.e. with all of the tay's; niqua's; and so on.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Why would you bring profanity into this forum?  This is not the place for it.
> 
> *I know that you think this is a game, however, please be careful. You're bringing judgment upon yourself; one that you are not spiritually mature enough to handle.
> 
> Whether you believe it or not or whether you care or not, you must be careful.  None of this is a game.*



*I Respectfully need to add here that*: 
*As a Christian, I think that we are forgetting the most important commandment of all: TO LOVE ONE ANOTHER  "love your neighbour as yourself"..Mark 12:28
No matter how well versed in  the Word we are, God understood that kind words and loving gestures even in the face of disagreement  speak louder, reaches wider, goes further, and makes serving Christ more attractive than any threats, overuse of King James dialect, scripture quotes, or insincere usage of names of endearment. Our jobs are to draw people to Christ and be the Salt of the earth.  We must ask, if our discussions fulfil our ultimate purpose which is to bring souls to the Father. We must be mindful if our methods are just defending the word at the cost of turning people away. I believe an air of humility and love is in order not just for those who agree with us, but to all. This is our duty, our walk.  The judgemental nature of some Christians is what turns people off and make them not want anything to do with our God. Let he who is without sin throw the first stone... John 8:7 (please remember this in all all ways)*


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 9, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> Unfortunately, I agree with the bolded. People want the same crap that they complain they are tired of.  I think she would do well adding some scripted shows and movies .



 I agree Kurlee.  Folks want a lot of mess for TV entertainment.   

While Oprah was still involved with her regular show, I don't think she had much time to focus on the line-up for 'OWN' as her new TV network.   However, now that she is no longer tied up with her longrunning talk show, she may be putting more of her efforts on her new network station.

'We' (and I say 'we' in general) already know that this will be a network to further her agenda.    Already Public TV is sponsoring / supporting the gay lifestyle.   They had a special on the other night "Out in America' and for 'x' number of dollars, folks who contributed to support PBS received other gay agenda materials to support their cause.

In 2009 PBS chose to eliminate all public broadcasting of any type of Christian progaming.   



> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2009/06/16/pbs-begin-phasing-religious-programming-airwaves/
> 
> *PBS to Begin Phasing Out Religious Programming From Airwaves*
> 
> ...


-------

I see them as being bias ...     

In that respect, PBS will never get a dime out of me to support their station... ever.    

I tried to keep this short but obviously  

The point I'm making is that if PBS chose to eliminate Christian *positve* programing, I see Oprah doing the same with 'OWN''. 

Right now, Gail (Oprah's friend) who is on OWN is wasting no time at all, placing a negative on Christianity.  

I DO see Oprah doing this.   Self-praising God and putting her own spin upon it.  Mis-leading others with a false gospel.    i.e. to continue with what she's been doing all along.    Creating and endorsing programing which furthers her false beliefs.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 9, 2011)

I fell away from Oprah a long while ago even before I was saved. I just didn't feel right participating in the Oprah worship that goes on.


----------



## Guitarhero (Jun 9, 2011)

People do need to show humility and love but on the other hand, christians are being cast down worldwide.  There's currently a debate going on over Ensinito, CA (town??) and a graffiti mural of the Virgin Mary on a surf board on a wave.    I think it's disrespectful and that the original apparition/heavenly icon cannot be "improved" by man.  As long as they don't come into our services and disrupt anything, it's business as usual.  Wolves are all around but be wise as a serpent.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 9, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> *I Respectfully need to add here that*:
> *As a Christian, I think that we are forgetting the most important commandment of all: TO LOVE ONE ANOTHER  "love your neighbour as yourself"..Mark 12:28
> No matter how well versed in  the Word we are, God understood that kind words and loving gestures even in the face of disagreement  speak louder, reaches wider, goes further, and makes serving Christ more attractive than any threats, overuse of King James dialect, scripture quotes, or insincere usage of names of endearment. Our jobs are to draw people to Christ and be the Salt of the earth.  We must ask, if our discussions fulfil our ultimate purpose which is to bring souls to the Father. We must be mindful if our methods are just defending the word at the cost of turning people away. I believe an air of humility and love is in order not just for those who agree with us, but to all. This is our duty, our walk.  The judgemental nature of some Christians is what turns people off and make them not want anything to do with our God. Let he who is without sin throw the first stone... John 8:7 (please remember this in all all ways)*


I know this isn't directed towards me, since you did quote Shimmie, but I'd like to ask you...how is she being judgemental in bringing correction to the person she responded too in her post?  Walking in love also means to bring correction.

I think what happens is that people forget that when Jesus had His ministry here on the earth, He said whatever He needed to say and do and then He said "greater works shall we do".  Christians shouldn't walk as if they are on eggshells every time they say something that doesn't line up with what the mainstream may think.  People are saying that being judgemental, is when a christian says "Jesus loves you!"

Our job as believers in Jesus is to lead people to the foot of the cross...there will be times when bringing correction to someone will be in order...it's not that she doesn't love another...she does, that's why correction was brought.

As Jesus prayed to the Father "let them be one, even as we are one."

Blessings to the forum...always.

N&W


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I know this isn't directed towards me, since you did quote Shimmie, but I'd like to ask you...how is she being judgemental in bringing correction to the person she responded too in her post?  Walking in love also means to bring correction.
> 
> I think what happens is that people forget that when Jesus had His ministry here on the earth, He said whatever He needed to say and do and then He said "greater works shall we do".  Christians shouldn't walk as if they are on eggshells every time they say something that doesn't line up with what the mainstream may think.  People are saying that being judgemental, is when a christian says "Jesus loves you!"
> 
> ...



   With all my heart....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 9, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> I agree Kurlee.  Folks want a lot of mess for TV entertainment.
> 
> While Oprah was still involved with her regular show, I don't think she had much time to focus on the line-up for 'OWN' as her new TV network.   However, now that she is no longer tied up with her longrunning talk show, she may be putting more of her efforts on her new network station.
> 
> ...


PBS is temporary...subject to change!


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 9, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> *I Respectfully need to add here that*:
> *As a Christian, I think that we are forgetting the most important commandment of all: TO LOVE ONE ANOTHER  "love your neighbour as yourself"..Mark 12:28
> No matter how well versed in  the Word we are, God understood that kind words and loving gestures even in the face of disagreement  speak louder, reaches wider, goes further, and makes serving Christ more attractive than any threats, overuse of King James dialect, scripture quotes, or insincere usage of names of endearment. Our jobs are to draw people to Christ and be the Salt of the earth.  We must ask, if our discussions fulfil our ultimate purpose which is to bring souls to the Father. We must be mindful if our methods are just defending the word at the cost of turning people away. I believe an air of humility and love is in order not just for those who agree with us, but to all.
> 
> This is our duty, our walk.  The judgemental nature of some Christians is what turns people off and make them not want anything to do with our God. Let he who is without sin throw the first stone... John 8:7 (please remember this in all all ways)*



 

Brace yourself... Because I am just getting started. 

What right did 'said poster' have to come into this Christian forum with profanity?   That was not only unnecessary, but totally inappropriate and disrespectful.   She knew exactly what she was doing and why she chose to do so.   People DO have to be careful and need to know that this is not a game.

You can talk Christian Love all day long, howerver, there are different levels of love and there will always be some people who need 'tough love'.  Otherwise they will never learn.  

Now if you personally wish to put up with that foolishness, then do so.  Cradle the devil and his foolishness like a baby, feed it, burp it and I can guarantee that he will mess all over you.

I am not here to impress anyone nor to prove how much I love someone; those who know me, know that I love them and will fight for them and not against them.   

If nothing more, everyone who knows me here, are always fully aware of what I'm thinking; I don't bite my tongue or kiss up to foolishness.  I appease no one.

One last thing.   Please stop pretending that your reaction to the unfavorable behaviour of others is always, tender, loving, gentle and sweet.   If you want everyone to believe that you embrace and tenderly admonish everyone who uses offensive language or behaviour in your presence or towards your loved ones, who are you kidding?  

If you've never been offended or put off by someone, or if you've never told someone what you think regarding what they said or did...

Bottomline... your posted reply to me says it all.  

Angel, your post isn't about Christianity.  

It's more about you simply did not like what I said.   And that's okay.    I'm just putting the truth out there.   You tried to camophlage your feelings with the 'Christian's behave in Love' cover, but that's not what it's about.  You simply do not like what I said to the poster who used profanity in this forum. 

And again, it's okay.  I'm not upset.  I have been here too long to not recognize when someone takes offense at what I say.   That's just life. 






*ETA - June 10, 2011:  *

My daughter 'read' the words to this post I quoted and her first response was... 

"You being stalked"... ?   How long have they been watching you and holding this in.  They mentioned too much about your endearments, etc....   

I told her it was all good and I meant it.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice & Wavy said:


> PBS is temporary...subject to change!



Really?   What did I miss.  


BTW:   Your siggy is so *BEAUTIFUL* !!!

I have another Keratese email special to send you.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 9, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Really?   What did I miss.
> 
> 
> BTW:   Your siggy is so *BEAUTIFUL* !!!
> ...


I'm speaking prophetically!  The Lord showed me something as I was reading the post about what they are doing.

Thank you...it's an older picture because I'm on a 'no show' for a year!

You sent me an email about Kerastase?  I don't remember it...but, I will look out for the email you are sending now.  Thanks for thinking of me!


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I'm speaking prophetically!  The Lord showed me something as I was reading the post about what they are doing.
> 
> Thank you...it's an older picture because I'm on a 'no show' for a year!
> 
> You sent me an email about Kerastase?  I don't remember it...but, I will look out for the email you are sending now.  Thanks for thinking of me!



It's gorgeous anyway.

Kerastase has travel sizes.  I just sent it both of your home emails.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 9, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> It's gorgeous anyway.
> 
> Kerastase has travel sizes.  I just sent it both of your home emails.


Thanks, sis 

Ok...checking now!

ETA:  Thanks...those are perfect!


----------



## paradise1975 (Jun 9, 2011)

Oprah's last show and farewell did not sit well with me. As I would see clips of "Oprah saving starving children" "Oprah healing relationships" "Oprahs being the one who saved the day" I was literally turned off.

Oprah was and has been idolized for the 25 years she has been on the air. I was actually offended that she would have the nerve to to say on her LAST SHOW that people questioned her religion and to set the record straight she was talking about the one and only omnipotent one, then at the end she said to GOD be the glory. She is not fooling anyone.

God deserves the glory, honor and praise in everything we do. He is to be the first, we're to give him the first fruits of everything not the last.

I had a strange feeling as I watched, (I did watch the farewell) I mean literally these people were worshiping her, their god. it was like they were entranced by the spirit behind Oprah.

I agree with what everyone else has said about her next agenda with the OWN network. Also her and Gail are very pro-gay, I have seen Gail's show and she is quick to mention how much support she has for the gay community. I pray that the blinders are removed from her followers eyes and that the agenda will never prosper.


----------



## Farida (Jun 9, 2011)

Oprah has some level of narcissism to her. She has helped a lot of people and I kind of like her, but she's on the cover of her magazine every month!!!!!!!!


----------



## Farida (Jun 9, 2011)

I was talking to an Muslim soldier one time and I was asking him to tell me about his faith and some stupid dude came over and started spewing crap about Islam and the soldier was like, "See, this is why I don't discuss my religion with others and why I am not interested in converting to theirs." That made me very sad.

I am very well-versed in Islam and I think learning to understand where people are coming from, why they believe what they believe is very important for conversion. A lot of people approach people of other faiths (or even Christian denominations) in a very patronizing, disrespectful and belittling manner. Yes, there are people who chose their faith because that's how they were raised. There are those whose religion is nothing more than cultural to them, those whose religion is all about appearance but not substance. However, there are very many people who logically, emotionally and spiritually connect with whatever it is they believe or do not believe. If you go ahead and start by insulting, pontificating your faith and belief there is no way to reach them.

If one's faith is so important and so real to him, you making the person feel stupid, pagan damned or insincere is just a nail on the coffin. It is so much better to be nuanced in your approach, get people witnessing you, reflecting on their own faith, asking those difficult questions of how and why they believe. Looking for what's missing in their lives, looking for comfort, looking for support...IMO, then is when you really reach out and touch someone.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 9, 2011)

paradise1975 said:


> Oprah's last show and farewell did not sit well with me. As I would see clips of "Oprah saving starving children" "Oprah healing relationships" "Oprahs being the one who saved the day" I was literally turned off.
> 
> Oprah was and has been idolized for the 25 years she has been on the air. I was actually offended that she would have the nerve to to say on her LAST SHOW that people questioned her religion and to set the record straight she was talking about the one and only omnipotent one, then at the end she said to GOD be the glory. She is not fooling anyone.
> 
> ...



When people are hurting, they reach for what heals the fastest.  satan knows this and is using so many false paths for people to seek redemption from their sorrows in life.


----------



## Laela (Jun 9, 2011)

Farida,

I have some experience that reflects the other side of this. It really doesn't take any effort to get rejected by a non-believer. Some people will go off on the mere mention -- whisper  -- of the name "Jesus".. We all know there is power in that name. Once a person gets saved, they become the enemy to the world. Family members, friends, buddies, etc. It's all FEAR-based, IMHO. 

An athiest I know enjoyed 'beefing' with Christians to always try to shut them up or get them all worked up explaining their beliefs. He would get off on that, actually, because he knows the Bible and can recite it in his sleep.  He opened his mouth and told me God doesn't exist KNOWING better, because he grew up in the holiness church.  Luke 12:48 is a powerful Scripture. Jesus turned over tables in the temple when he confronted those who knew better.

God is not mocked. Someone like him may think think they did something great because they made a Christian 'shut up' or back off, when the work was done by the Holy Spirit. God instructs us to dust off our feet.  But woe to those of us who are compelled to speak and remain quiet!

The devil is a prowler... Just because a Christian is passionate about their Savior doesn't mean they are insincere. I'm not picking on you..but people of different faiths will always clash, until the end of time. People have different personalities and that's part of it as well. God is in control yet he respects the will of man. What I love is that He is a God of many chances. He may use one Christian to plant a seed and move on. Another will come along and water that same seed, and grow it.  Some of the greatest stories in the Bible are about the salvation of thieves, murderers, prostitutes, idolaters, etc.

At the bolded, ITA, it really is about respecting others' opinions. It doesn't translate to agreeing or believing.



Farida said:


> I was talking to an Muslim soldier one time and I was asking him to tell me about his faith and some stupid dude came over and started spewing crap about Islam and the soldier was like, "See, this is why I don't discuss my religion with others and why I am not interested in converting to theirs." That made me very sad.
> 
> I am very well-versed in Islam and I think learning to understand where people are coming from, why they believe what they believe is very important for conversion. A lot of people approach people of other faiths (or even Christian denominations) in a very patronizing, disrespectful and belittling manner. Yes, there are people who chose their faith because that's how they were raised. There are those whose religion is nothing more than cultural to them, those whose religion is all about appearance but not substance. However, there are very many people who logically, emotionally and spiritually connect with whatever it is they believe or do not believe. If you go ahead and start by insulting, pontificating your faith and belief there is no way to reach them.
> 
> If one's faith is so important and so real to him, you making the person feel stupid, pagan damned or insincere is just a nail on the coffin. It is so much better to be nuanced in your approach, get people witnessing you, reflecting on their own faith, asking those difficult questions of how and why they believe. Looking for what's missing in their lives, looking for comfort, looking for support...IMO, then is when you really reach out and touch someone.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 10, 2011)

Farida said:


> *I was talking to an Muslim soldier one time and I was asking him to tell me about his faith and some stupid dude came over and started spewing crap about Islam and the soldier was like, "See, this is why I don't discuss my religion with others and why I am not interested in converting to theirs." That made me very sad.*
> 
> I am very well-versed in Islam and I think learning to understand where people are coming from, why they believe what they believe is very important for conversion. A lot of people approach people of other faiths (or even Christian denominations) in a very patronizing, disrespectful and belittling manner. Yes, there are people who chose their faith because that's how they were raised. There are those whose religion is nothing more than cultural to them, those whose religion is all about appearance but not substance. However, there are very many people who logically, emotionally and spiritually connect with whatever it is they believe or do not believe. If you go ahead and start by insulting, pontificating your faith and belief there is no way to reach them.
> 
> If one's faith is so important and so real to him, you making the person feel stupid, pagan damned or insincere is just a nail on the coffin. It is so much better to be nuanced in your approach, get people witnessing you, reflecting on their own faith, asking those difficult questions of how and why they believe. Looking for what's missing in their lives, looking for comfort, looking for support...IMO, then is when you really reach out and touch someone.



This happens to Christians quite often.   

Right here, there are literally thousands of threads/posts (combined) in the OT Forum, ET, which mock, malign, bash, disrespect Christians.    Many faiths have this affront upon them.    And yes, when it occurs to anyone of any faith, it is very sad.

While I am not 'versed' in the Muslim faith, I can say that I am well accepted by my Muslim friends with open arms and they are likewise accepted by me.    At the beginning, the end and throughout the day, we are still human beings, the one thing that we will always have in common with one another.   We may not share the same faith, but our hearts do share love for one another.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 10, 2011)

I've been doing some research about this 'many paths to God' theory.

It's call the "Gospel of Inclusion'.   All faiths are included which in turn defines, the many paths to God theory. 

In addition, it is not something new.  It's simply been ressurrected (re-surfaced).    It's is also well known as Universalism -- "New Age'.   

I can understand the need to be at peace with 'everyone', however, one can still be at peace and not compromise the true Gospel of Jesus Christ.    

I can't help but wonder just how close one was / is with God who chooses to become 'all inclusive'.  

For the truth of Jesus' words still remains and will never change:

_Jesus answered, "I am the way and the truth and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me  ---  John 14:6 _.

How much better a GPS does one need than that?


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 10, 2011)

paradise1975 said:


> Oprah's last show and farewell did not sit well with me. As I would see clips of "Oprah saving starving children" "Oprah healing relationships" "Oprahs being the one who saved the day" I was literally turned off.
> 
> Oprah was and has been idolized for the 25 years she has been on the air. I was actually offended that she would have the nerve to to say on her LAST SHOW that people questioned her religion and to set the record straight she was talking about the one and only omnipotent one, then at the end she said to GOD be the glory. She is not fooling anyone.
> 
> ...



@the bolded...

Beautiful .  .  .


----------



## Farida (Jun 11, 2011)

Laela
Shimmie

There are some people who you cannot even mention anything remotely spiritual to them. Those are the toughies and there's only so much you can help someone. There are people who have a natural gift for converting people, but even then if the person is unwilling to let go and let God...that's the end of it.

I used to be a member of a Christian forum and there was this atheist who used to hang around in there all the time, always arguing, questioning. He was an interesting guy. He knew the bible very well and many of his questions and arguments were extremely logical and well-presented. I couldn't help but believe he was on that board because he wanted to badly to believe. He didn't come across as wanting to tear or drag down believers or mock the faith. If that wasn't the case, the only explanation I could think of is that he was trying to reach out, that he was trying to believe and understand.

I'm no longer active on that site, and he did concede to some of my counterarguments but I don't think he ever got where God wanted him. I think about him sometimes and hope he got/gets there.

We had a new baptism for an adult member of our church. Atheist all his life and he was seeking, he was bouncing from church to church. The interesting thing is he chose to start attending our church regularly, because in his testimony he said he asked the Pastor a question. The pastor thought about it and said, "that's a good question. I honestly do not know the answer. Let me look into it and I will get back to you." He said he was touched by the pastor's humility. We're all human and we do not know everything. But there's some leaders out there who would rather scorn/berate or flat out lie to someone about spiritual matters rather than admit they don't know.

There's many questions I have unanswered but I look at it as, my Lord is a just God and whatever he were to do in that situation would be just/fair and loving.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 11, 2011)

Farida said:


> Laela
> Shimmie
> 
> There are some people who you cannot even mention anything remotely spiritual to them. Those are the toughies and there's only so much you can help someone.
> ...




Farida

Farida, thank you for sharing this.   It's stirring and filled with a lot of reflection.  I pray for God to soften the hearts of those who 'fight' against the love of God for them; that they will yield to the love of God and surrender their all without further doubt, unbelief, ambivalence or resistance.  In Jesus' name, they shall be set free.  

@the bolded.   What a wonderful man of God your Pastor is.   

I'm praying for the man from the other forum you used to be a part of.   I pray that he remembers your love for him and that he receives Jesus with all of his heart. 

Your post is such a blessing and it's all from your heart.


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Jun 12, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> I love the Book of Ruth...
> 
> 
> Naomi said, "Look, your sister-in-law has gone back to her people and to her god. Follow your sister-in-law."
> ...


 

i love that scripture!!!!!! Ruth is an amazing book! we are doing a study of it at my church. i think it's an amazing love story too! 

oh my gosh i love that book!!!! LOL Boaz is such a caring man of God! 

sorry guys, ugh, i am just enjoying my study of Ruth.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 13, 2011)

anartist4u2001 said:


> i love that scripture!!!!!! Ruth is an amazing book! we are doing a study of it at my church. i think it's an amazing love story too!
> 
> oh my gosh i love that book!!!! LOL Boaz is such a caring man of God!
> 
> sorry guys, ugh, i am just enjoying my study of Ruth.



   You're so right, it is very 'Romantic'.  

Boaz was Ruth's "Kinsman Redeemer'.   He traveled far away from home to redeem her from another connection to be his...wife.  

He fell in love with Ruth at first sight.   She was working in the fields, no makeup, no LHCF regimes, no 'PJ's" on order or a _*Black bag *_of hair goods from the beauty supply shop; no DC's or hair steamer. her nails weren't 'did', no toe rings or cute sandals.  She had no money... 

HOWEVER, Naomi, told her how to 'clean up', and then lay at the man's feet.  He woke up and proposed to her...

:scratchch:   Hmmmmmm......

Somewhere, there's a lesson in all of this...


----------

